# Seguimento Sul - Março de 2011



## stormy (1 Mar 2011 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mar 2011 às 09:34)

mínima em Serpa de 5,7ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

V.R.S.A.

12.0ºC , sem nuvens e vento nulo...

Alcaria do Cume

Valor estimado 4ºC (Freemeteo)


Começo a sonhar com neve em Alcaria do Cume e Serra do Malhão...  a ver vamos!!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2011 às 11:58)

Estremoz: Março com temperaturas baixas. Neste momento 11,9 ºC, depois de ter uma mínima de 3,8 ºC esta manhã.

Instrumentos meteorológicos que utilizo para recolher os dados:





Os sensores exteriores encontram-se protegidos da radiação solar directa e afastados da parede (o ar circula livremente em torno de ambos os sensores). Os valores que registam-se estão quase sempre aproximados aos valores registados pelo IM na estação de Estremoz (erro máximo até 2 ºC), com excepção no Inverno em situações de altas pressões (os meus sensores estando a cerca de 5 metros acima do solo têm tendência para registar temperaturas mínimas ligeiramente mais altas).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2011 às 12:11)

Céu pouco nublado, vento forte com rajadas de NE, mostrando-se muito forte durante a manhã. Sensação térmica muito baixa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mar 2011 às 14:52)

tenho uma tronic dessas mas nunca me regulo por ela pois os valores são sempre muito superiores


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2011 às 15:19)

Ambiente muito ameno com 14.4ºC e 31% HR. Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de E.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mar 2011 às 15:26)

em Serpa 19,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2011 às 17:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (15h50)
Temperatura mínima = 3,8 ºC (07h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,6 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2011 às 18:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Março com temperaturas baixas. Neste momento 11,9 ºC, depois de ter uma mínima de 3,8 ºC esta manhã.
> 
> Instrumentos meteorológicos que utilizo para recolher os dados:
> ----
> ...


Qual deles usas para os registos no fórum? Estão pegados à parede, isso não influencia muito?


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2011 às 18:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Qual deles usas para os registos no fórum? Estão pegados à parede, isso não influencia muito?



Aqui no Fórum coloco os dados que registo na estação do LIDL, cujo sensor está exposto a este. O Tronic tem o sensor exposto a oeste, no outro lado da casa e serve apenas para *conferir/validar os dados*; raramente existem diferenças superiores a 2 ºC entre os dois sensores (afastados entre si por um edifício com cerca de 5 metros de largura).
Os sensores não estão colados à parede; o sensor do Tronic é a extermidade de um fio com cerca de dois metros de comprimento e o sensor da estação do LIDL tem apenas 0,5 cm2 de superfície em contacto com o suporte colocado na parede (a restante superfície do sensor está afastado da parede, cerca de 1 cm, de tal modo que o ar circula livremente entre o sensor e a parede).
Engenhocas em perfeito funcionamento e que registam valores bastante semelhantes (diferenças na ordem de algumas décimas de temperatura) a outras estações de membros da zona (Elvas/Redondo), que servem-me também de referência para registar os meus dados.
Curiosamente já tenho observado que os meus registos aproximam-me bastante mais dos registados por outros membros do Alentejo que aqui colocam dados, do que os dados do IM.



luis mestre disse:


> em Serpa 19,2ºC



Esse valor deverá estar influenciado cerca de * 4 a 5 ºC *relativamente se fosse registado em condições ideais, naturalmente fora do espaço urbano, onde o vento que se faz sentir hoje não deverá ter deixado subir tanto a temperatura.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mar 2011 às 18:41)

tenho uma igual á tronic mas da marca auriol, mas nunca me regulo por ela porque dá valores muito superiores(ex:na semana passada chegou aos 35ºC)


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e nova descida da temperatura.

Máxima: 16.1ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 11.0ºC

Quando tiver tempo, logo coloco uma foto onde tenho o meu sensor.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2011 às 19:26)

10.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Timelapse.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

extremos de hoje em Serpa:
19,5ºC
6,3ºC
neste momento 11,2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

O dia por cá foi de céu pouco nublado a limpo, vento fraco de N/NE, e com uma máxima de *18,9ºC* e uma minima de *5,0ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

Ambiente mais frio com 8.8ºC e o céu pouco nublado. Depois de muito vento de manhã, mostra-se agora calmo mas muito frio de NE. Humidade baixa nos 40%.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mar 2011 às 03:59)

V.R.S.A

Boas...

Noite gélida com 5.5ºC , vento de NE e algumas nuvens vindas da mesma direção!! 

FRIO!!

A sensação termica esta do pior...

Alcaria do Cume:

Valor estimado: 1ºC (freemeteo)

www.southstorm.webnode.com

Cada vez mais actualizado... explorem... comentem...


----------



## Vicente Limberg (2 Mar 2011 às 05:10)

Qual foi o local mais meridional que registrou neve nesse outono-inverno?


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mar 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A noite foi bem fria por cá, com uma mínima de *0,8ºC *(registados às 05h30) no Sitio das Fontes Confesso que não estava à espera de tanto frio assim...

Neste momento sigo com 10,2ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mar 2011 às 09:07)

Reparei agora que a *EMA de Aljezur *registou uma mínima próxima dos *-2,4ºC*. Bem fria aquela zona...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mar 2011 às 09:08)

em Serpa neste momento 7ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Mar 2011 às 11:10)

Évora:
Mínima de 2ºC
Actual de 9ºC
Mais fresquinho!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mar 2011 às 13:45)

neste momento em Serpa 18,3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

12.3ºC, céu maioritariamente nublado e vento fraco. 1022 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2011 às 14:23)

Destaque para a mínima em Degracia Cimeira, que chegou aos 2,0 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2011 às 18:50)

Mínima de 4.6ºC por aqui. Sigo agora com céu totalmente nublado, vento fraco de NE e 10.0ºC 41% humidade, muito seco.
A estação já adivinha chuva


----------



## amando96 (2 Mar 2011 às 19:37)

Mínima de 4.8ºC, 4.4ºC na vila, por agora 9.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2011 às 21:23)

8.6ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 48% HR.

Timelapse (parcial) de hoje; devido a um erro:


----------



## amando96 (2 Mar 2011 às 21:25)

Por agora 7.7ºC, parece que vai fazer frio esta noite 

Uma coisa sobre os timelapses...

Porque é que a camera muda de posição ao longo do dia? não sei se é impressão minha mas depois de um bocado começa a apontar uns graus mais para cima e depois volta para baixo


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2011 às 21:26)

amando96 disse:


> Por agora 7.7ºC, parece que vai fazer frio esta noite
> 
> Uma coisa sobre os timelapses...
> 
> Porque é que a camera muda de posição ao longo do dia? não sei se é impressão minha mas depois de um bocado começa a apontar uns graus mais para cima e depois volta para baixo


Sim, também já reparei e desconheço completamente porque faz isso. Não parece ser a câmara porque está bem presa... Será dilatação do material com as diferenças de temperatura?


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (11h44)
Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*A uma manhã de céu limpo seguiu-se uma tarde de céu totalmente encoberto de nuvens, sem precipitação.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,6 ºC (dia 1 e dia 2); temp. mínima = *3,2 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

O céu já se encontra limpo e 7.5ºC. Dia com vento fraco e céu limpo de manhã, encobrindo durante a tarde e agora limpo. A temperatura não está a baixar muito depressa comparado com a cidade ou a Serra.


----------



## amando96 (2 Mar 2011 às 23:50)

6.2ºC, 60% humidade.

Tens a camera presa em quê e com o quê? se for madeira até pode ser dilatação e contração.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2011 às 23:51)

amando96 disse:


> 6.2ºC, 60% humidade.
> 
> Tens a camera presa em quê e com o quê? se for madeira até pode ser dilatação e contração.



Tem uma caixa de madeira por baixo sim, está presa com fita adesiva para não se mover ao puxar o cortinado.


----------



## amando96 (3 Mar 2011 às 02:21)

5ºC, 64% humidade, gelo no carro.

Acho que esta noite vai ser a mais fria do ano.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite fresca por cá, com a minima a chegar aos *2,0ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NE e temperatura nos 10,3ºC.


----------



## amando96 (3 Mar 2011 às 09:59)

Mínima de 3.7ºC, pouca geada devido à humidade baixa, céu limpo.

Por agora 13.1ºC.

spider: É provável que seja da caixa de madeira... realmente é estranho


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2011 às 13:24)

Neste momento o céu já está muito nublado, com o que penso serem estratos ou estratocumulos. A temperatura está nos 15,5ºC e a máxima chegou aos *16,9ºC*. O vento continua fraco, de N.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mar 2011 às 16:03)

Em serpa 19,7ºc.
Esperemos pela chuva


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2011 às 20:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,3 ºC (15h06)
Temperatura mínima = 3,3 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Hoje já esteve um pouco mais quente.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *13,3 ºC* (dia 3); temp. mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

Sigo com 8.5ºC e 41% HR. O céu mostrou-se muito nublado durante todo o dia, neste momento pouco/maioritariamente nublado. O WU dá possibilidade de neve.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

Mais um dia fresco na estação meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira.

2,0 ºC / 13,5 ºC

---

De momento com 6,5 ºC e vento fraco, apesar de o céu estar a receber nebulosidade será mais uma noite com uma mínima abaixo da média.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite com uma minima de *4,1ºC*, o dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE. A temperatura está, neste momento, nos* 8,6ºC.*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2011 às 11:56)

Já repararam, nas serras do algarve parece que se está a formar qualquer coisa:
http://www.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Mar 2011 às 12:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já repararam, nas serras do algarve parece que se está a formar qualquer coisa:
> http://www.sat24.com/en/sp



É verdade, eu esta tarde já lá estou. Mas parece que temos ali uma massa de ar húmido que com a orografia esta a condensar ao subir...

Évora:
A mínima esta noite não desceu dos 2.1ºC, Na cidade. 
A máxima de ontem foi de 13ºC. 
Actualmente estão 10.5ºC


----------



## Sissi (4 Mar 2011 às 13:21)

a coisa de 10 minutos cairam uns flocos aqui em Portalegre...pouco mas caiu...já parou!!! :_D


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2011 às 13:30)

Céu bastante escuro, temperatura a baixar, 0.3ºC em 10 minutos, por agora 11.9ºC

Pinga fraco, humidade nos 56%.

EDIT: 7 minutos depois 11.3ºC...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Mar 2011 às 13:36)

Mais uma vez - chuva , nem vê-la


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2011 às 13:41)

5 minutos depois 10.6ºC 

Chuva intensifica-se, e está gelada...

Não tarda deverá cair granizo.

EDIT: cái granizo lol


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2011 às 13:45)

Sissi disse:


> a coisa de 10 minutos cairam uns flocos aqui em Portalegre...pouco mas caiu...já parou!!! :_D



Confirmo...na zona do hospital, pelo menos.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 14:24)

Cai água-neve de novo!!!! 7.3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2011 às 14:30)

E agora este Sol para estragar tudo...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 14:34)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> E agora este Sol para estragar tudo...


Mesmo  Venha mais! E que baixe a cota que faz um ano que nevou bem na cidade


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Mar 2011 às 14:59)

em Serpa sol:


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 15:09)

Céu com menos nuvens, vento moderado a forte que se levantou de repente. Ainda queria ver neve.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2011 às 15:11)

Sissi disse:


> a coisa de 10 minutos cairam uns flocos aqui em Portalegre...pouco mas caiu...já parou!!! :_D





Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Confirmo...na zona do hospital, pelo menos.





SpiderVV disse:


> Cai água-neve de novo!!!! 7.3ºC.




Alguém disse a palavra mágica... NEVE!!!! 

Olha os sortudos!!! 

Realmente lá para cima temos tudo para que o floco chegue ainda em boas condições cá abaixo! Ainda que estejam tantos graus acima do zero, tudo depende da força com que precipite!


E fotos e bonecos de neve já há!  hehehe

Abraço e que a branca sorte esteja convosco!!!

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado com 11,8ºC


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2011 às 15:36)

Estou a pensar que se calhar o granizo que caiu era água-neve... para já não era redondo como normalmente o granizo é, e não saltava quando batia no chão o que me sugere que não era totalmente sólido...

Agora a temp subiu para os 12.7ºC, chegou a baixar até aos 9.8ºC quando começou a chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 15:47)

A festa da neve acabou apesar de ter esperanças para a noite: Céu meio negro com temp mais alta 9.3ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## Teles (4 Mar 2011 às 16:01)

Cai água-neve de novo!!!! 7.3ºC.


Está a tirar a fama ao fenómeno do Entroncamento SpiderVV?????


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 16:11)

Teles disse:


> Cai água-neve de novo!!!! 7.3ºC.
> 
> 
> Está a tirar a fama ao fenómeno do Entroncamento SpiderVV?????


Não. Marcava mesmo 7.3ºC, só se estava sobe influência de alguma radiação solar que o meu RS (ainda mal feito) não protegeu.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2011 às 16:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não. Marcava mesmo 7.3ºC, só se estava sobe influência de alguma radiação solar que o meu RS (ainda mal feito) não protegeu.



Nada disso. Há 3 pessoas que a viram e sem desprimor para o Spider e a Sissi, o Nuno Pimenta sabe bem o que é neve, procurem e verão as várias reportagens que já cá colocou.. por isso! .

Quanto ao fenómeno em si é muito provável que aconteça, há ar frio em altura e nos níveis médios. E é um ar seco com vento do quadrante Este. o floco tem condições para vir até cá abaixo se for numa corrente descendente mais rápida.
Estou mesmo sem tempo, mas se procurarem verão fotos minha do ano passado em que nevou por breves momentos em Elvas com temperaturas muito positivas igualmente! 

Aqui não há fenómenos do entroncamento, há física e meteorologia .

A tudo isto temos de não nos esquecer que as cotas a que eles estão rondam os 500m e têm ali uma serra com 1000 metros ao lado!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2011 às 17:08)

actioman disse:


> Nada disso. Há 3 pessoas que a viram e sem desprimor para o Spider e a Sissi, o Nuno Pimenta sabe bem o que é neve, procurem e verão as várias reportagens que já cá colocou.. por isso! .
> 
> Quanto ao fenómeno em si é muito provável que aconteça, há ar frio em altura e nos níveis médios. E é um ar seco com vento do quadrante Este. o floco tem condições para vir até cá abaixo se for numa corrente descendente mais rápida.
> Estou mesmo sem tempo, mas se procurarem verão fotos minha do ano passado em que nevou por breves momentos em Elvas com temperaturas muito positivas igualmente!
> ...




=D
De facto não estariam os 7.6ºC. Podemos consultar fonte oficial (IM) e podemos constatar  que de facto foi nesse periodo em que tivemos aguaceiros e queda da temperatura. Não podemos dizer que nevou, nevou.Na realidade cairam uns flocos que deram para limpar a vista. Derretiam ao cair no solo. Na serra sim aqui a apenas 3 Km, nevou.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 17:11)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> =D
> De facto não estariam os 7.6ºC. Podemos consultar fonte oficial (IM) e podemos constatar  que de facto foi nesse periodo em que tivemos aguaceiros e queda da temperatura. Não podemos dizer que nevou, nevou.Na realidade cairam uns flocos que deram para limpar a vista. Derretiam ao cair no solo. Na serra sim aqui a apenas 3 Km, nevou.


Sim, foi água-neve como disse. Mas daqui onde vivo até à estação do IM é muito, nunca posso comparar com outras estações porque a temperatura acaba sempre com alguma diferença, já que há muita elevação e etc. E eu sim avisei nos posts acima, poderá ter sido o RS, não sei mas 30 mins antes estavam 7ºC, estavam que o carro também os marcava.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Mar 2011 às 17:12)

ULTIMA HORA - cai uma pinga em Serpa


----------



## rozzo (4 Mar 2011 às 18:17)

No centro da Europa em especial, nesta altura do ano (Março-Abril) são relativamente normais episódios convectivos com temperaturas diurnas a rondar os quase 10º, e "surpreendentes" aguaceiros fortes de neve enorme a fazer a temperatura descer, mas por vezes até a rondar ou acima dos 5º.
Isto graças à convivência entre massas de ar frio em níveis médios altos, com radiação já relativamente importante no solo. Mas estas temperaturas altas são enganadoras, mesmo apenas nos níveis baixos. Ah e claro, graças a muito baixas humidades do ar.
Aqui realmente não é muito frequente, mas como se vê também acontece. Não acho que haja motivos para duvidar dos relatos aqui sinceramente!!
Ainda ontem se viam relatos semelhantes dos espanhóis, hoje a situação chegou ao nosso interior.
Pena que não vá durar muito, pois vai ser varrido um pouco este frio, e entrar mais humidade. Mas até amanhã à tarde, não serão de descartar algumas "surpresas" destas de neve a cotas médias/baixas com temperaturas a 2m altas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 19:20)

7.0ºC, 58% HR.  Céu maioritariamente nublado, faz cá falta neve!


----------



## Teles (4 Mar 2011 às 19:45)

Eu apenas estou curioso ter caído agua neve com 7ºC.
Aqui uma foto de agua neve:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2011 às 19:47)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Foto de Daniel Casado, S.Julião (Portalegre)


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2011 às 20:26)

E para dar mais uma achas para a fogueira da neve! Uma tia minha que hoje foi a uma consulta a Portalegre e por lá estava (zona do Hospital, como o colega Nuno) também contava admirada da neve que caiu na cidade! 

Como vêem toda a minha gente que por lá estava viu o floquinho a cair! 
Bem toda a gente não... eu não estava! 

Pelo radar a precipitação vai rareando... Ainda vi algumas nuvens ao longe com uma precipitação muito densa a cair delas, mas não chegaram até mim. 

Neste momento vou com 6,9ºC e céu estrelado.

Que grande nevada Nuno! Belos e grandes flocos lá por São Julião em plena serra!

@ Teles: Tens a certeza que isso é água neve? Desculpa lá mas é uma água-neve muito estranha, ao ponto de estar acumular no solo e nas margens desse lago...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 20:44)

Teles disse:


> Eu apenas estou curioso ter caído agua neve com 7ºC.
> Aqui uma foto de agua neve:



Eu sei muito bem o que é água-neve. 

7.0ºC e 65% HR. Céu nublado... mas nada de chuva


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

@ Teles: Tens a certeza que isso é água neve? Desculpa lá mas é uma água-neve muito estranha, ao ponto de estar acumular no solo e nas margens desse lago...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

Tenho relatos de neve, com alguma acumulação, nas Carreiras e em Marvão !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 21:22)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Tenho relatos de neve, com alguma acumulação, nas Carreiras e em Marvão !!!


Agora???  Tudo pra S. Mamede!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Mar 2011 às 21:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Agora???  Tudo pra S. Mamede!



LOL Claro que não. Mais ou menos na mesma hora que ocorreu em Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

Ahh  Podias ter dito "Tive", confundi-me 

6.7ºC 67% HR. Vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 2,7 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,9 ºC  (mais frio que ontem à mesma hora)
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Hoje esteve mais frio; relatos de queda de neve/água-neve dispersos também pela Andalusia (Espanha), a altitudes entre os 450/500 metros.*


Chubascos débiles en la península y temperaturas en ligero ascenso

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,3 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = *2,7 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

É possível nevar com temperaturas mais altinhas.
A neve forma-se lá em cima, como cái com alguma velocidade nem sempre derrete logo, podes por um cubo de gelo na rua num dia de verão que ele também não derrete logo.

Não sei onde foi que li mas esplicavam melhor que eu 

Sigo com 7.8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Por aqui já choveu. No Sitio das Fontes acumulou *2,0mm *e aqui em Silves estou com *1mm*.

A temperatura segue nos 9,2ºC, com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 22:46)

Por aqui ainda quentinho com 6.2ºC, 73% HR e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

A noite vai arrefecendo lentamente, tenho neste momento 5,3ºC e uma H.R de 74%.

Hoje, em especial durante o dia a H.R estava bem propicia a fenómenos dos que vimos em Portalegre com Humidades baixas, na ordem dos 25 a 30%.

Deixo-vos aqui um gráfico desta variável ao longo do presente dia aqui pela minha zona:


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

actioman disse:


> Hoje, em especial durante o dia a H.R estava bem propicia a fenómenos dos que vimos em Portalegre *com Humidades baixas, na ordem dos 25 a 30€*.


Está barata a humidade por aí


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2011 às 23:24)

A estabilidade encontrou-se nos 6.0ºC. 75% HR.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

Geiras disse:


> Está barata a humidade por aí





Epá vocês não deixam passar uma!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

E a reportar de Altura:
Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.
Chuvisco pelas 14 e 16 horas.
Agora choveu moderadamente uns 20 minutos...

Temp. Actual de 9.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2011 às 00:33)

Estremoz: *alteração da evolução meteorológica na última hora !!! *

O vento está a intensificar-se (leste/sueste) e a temperatura do ar começou a subir bem depressa , passando
dos 4,8 ºC (às 22h50) para os actuais 5,7 ºC; estou a começar a sentir calor 

O céu apresenta-se quase todo estrelado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 01:04)

E Chega a Festa ao Algarve!!! Começo a ouvir trovões!! Vou ver


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 01:06)

V.R.S.A.


7.9 e chuva acompanhada de granizo...

Alcaria do Cume...

Neste momento neva com 3ºC segundo um amigo meu!!


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2011 às 01:21)

Por aqui ainda se mantêm a temperatura de 5,2ºC.

Os extremos do dia forma os seguintes:

Temp. Máxima: 12,5ºC (16h07)
Temp. Mínima: 4,2ºC (07h39)

Dia marcado pelo aumento da nebulosidade durante a tarde e pela passagem de algumas nuvens com boas cortinas de aguaceiros que em tudo indicavam ser sólidos, pena a sua passagem se efectuasse sempre em redor da cidade...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 01:22)

Relampagos, e a festa vem a caminho!!


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2011 às 01:44)

]ToRnAdO[;267649 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> 
> 7.9 e chuva acompanhada de granizo...
> ...



E uns registos fotográficos o amigo não arranja ]ToRnAdO[ 

Isso é que era!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 02:14)

E já passou, ao lado mas ainda fez falhar bem a luz.
Agora chove granizo torrencialmente


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2011 às 02:16)

Entre as 00h50 e as 02h acumularam *7,51mm * em Tavira. Nada mau.
Dados do Centro de Ciência Viva de tavira:
http://www.cvtavira.pt/meteo/maisdados_index.php?data=2011-03-05

A célula que passou por aquela zona entre as 00h50 e as 01h40 foi muito activa. Fica aqui a imagem do período mais activo:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 02:36)

actioman disse:


> E uns registos fotográficos o amigo não arranja ]ToRnAdO[
> 
> Isso é que era!




Inflismente não e é so relato...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mar 2011 às 07:30)

Finalmente chove em serpa


----------



## Redfish (5 Mar 2011 às 08:57)

Foi uma noite com chuva ... por agora o Sol está de volta mas não por mt tempo.


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Mar 2011 às 09:01)

Boas

Trovoada em forte durante toda a noite, aguaceiros fortes e periodos de granizo Acho que para começar, não está mau


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Mar 2011 às 10:46)

Das 08h às 09h destacam-se nas Emas do IM as seguintes precipitaçoes

*Castro Marim* *5,6mm*
*Mértola* *4,7mm*
*Alvalade* *2,8mm*

Aguaceiros rapidos e pontuais mas de forte intensidade


----------



## amando96 (5 Mar 2011 às 10:59)

Boas, pelo que me disseram houve imensa trovoada mesmo por cima de mim, luz falhou por completo, e os alarmes de carros estavam todos activados, tenho 25.5mm acumulados*.

Temp min: 6.5ºC
Temp max: 9.5ºC
Temp actual: 8.6ºC

*Não sei se é um valor aldrabado da estação(parece-me), até era para conferir com a de são brás, mas está down...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Mar 2011 às 11:01)

Das 09h às 10h destacam-se nas Emas do IM as seguintes precipitaçoes

*Alvalade* *5,3mm*
*Mértola* *4,2mm*
*Castro Marim* *1,4mm*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 11:11)

Altura, Noite de trovoada e chuva por vezes forte. 

Por agora vem ai mais do mesmo. Assim gosto!!!


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2011 às 11:18)

Por aqui por Faro também choveu bem durante uns 30-40 minutos... e com algumas trovoadas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2011 às 12:33)

Boas, por aqui, tem sido um festival de trovoada e chuva assim é desde das 3h30m. Sigo com apenas 9.4ºC, e levo 15 mm acumulados. Agora começou novamente a trovejar forte e continua a chuva, a ver pelo radar aproxima-se novas células.

Desta vez, é o Sotavento Algarvio entre Olhão e VRSA o mais benficiado com esta depressão.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

Bom dia,

Hoje é daqueles dias que a chuva não quer nada aqui com esta zona de Silves/Lagoa. A actividade está quase toda no Sotavento, com a zona de Sagres/Lagos a ter alguma chuva também. Os contemplados que aproveitem.

No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado está nos *0,2mm* e aqui em Silves tenho *1mm*. E pelo radar, parece que não vou acumular muito mais nas próximas horas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 14:00)

Boas,

De manha aqui foi um bombardiamento total !! Com cada estoiro que abanava tudo... A trovoada estava bastante baixa... Brutal!! há muito que não ouvia uma assim... 

Neste momento ceu muito nublado e chuva fraca...


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2011 às 14:56)

Por aqui a chuva lá deu o ar da sua graça e consegui até ao momento 6mm. A temperatura deu uma boa subida a partir das 12h e está nos actuais 11,6ºC. E antes do meio dia andava entre os 6ºC e os 8ºC.

Olhando para o radar vem lá muita precipitação, mas parece tender a ficar-se por terras espanholas, para variar...

Aqui fica um gráfico das temperatura:


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2011 às 15:14)

12.6ºC por aqui; mais quentinho. As nuvens marcam a sua presença já com algum "negro" em terras espanholas pelo que me parece. Vento moderado, tendo-se mostrado forte durante a manhã.

A mínima ficou-se pelos 5.8ºC estáveis durante toda a noite


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2011 às 15:17)

Por Armação de pera o céu tem estado muito nublado mas só choveu com forte intensidade durante a madrugada.
Ontem á noite observei trovoada a SE enquanto jantava em Castro Verde...sendo que actualmente as formações mais evidentes estão a W na zona de Portimão-Lagos-Sagres.

Não tenho dados de temperatura mas estarão concerteza uns 13º...


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2011 às 15:59)

muito escuro a SE/S/SW de Vendas Novas..neste momento tá a começar a chuviscar


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2011 às 16:15)

aguaceiro moderado a forte começa a cair aqui por Vendas Novas  ainda não ouvi trovejar..


----------



## Teles (5 Mar 2011 às 16:16)




----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2011 às 16:31)

ja ouvi um trovão..agora chove fraco


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2011 às 18:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,4 ºC (15h38)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 4,8 ºC (22h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *13,4 ºC* (dia 5); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 18:50)

Algumas fotos do dia de Hoje pelo Algarve:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

V.R.S.A.

Tarde consideralvelmente calma, 11.9ºC e ceu parcialmente nublado.

Pelas imagens de satelite, vem lá mais fulião!! venham elas!!

Temperatura bem mais elevada que ontem...

Boas Fotos Vizinho!!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

Sigo com 9.6ºC e 79% HR. Aqui o Alentejo não merece trovoada?


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2011 às 19:00)

No horizonte a SW aqui de Silves, vislumbram-se inúmeros clarões! Aquela célula que está a entrar a SW do Algarve vem com muita actividade! Vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisa...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mar 2011 às 19:02)

em Serpa manhã de chuva moderada e contínua , mas tarde apenas com nuvens.
Precipitação acumulada - 14,5mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 19:22)

ecobcg disse:


> No horizonte a SW aqui de Silves, vislumbram-se inúmeros clarões! Aquela célula que está a entrar a SW do Algarve vem com muita actividade! Vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisa...



É verdade... neste momento vou ter de esperar mais um bocado... pois entre Tavira e V.R.S.A. teremos de esperar mais um pouco... pois existe uma aberta entre a celula vizinha espanhola e a do resto do Algarve... mas penso que será a nivel geral...

Mas o que é certo é que festa vem lá grossa...

Aqui o festival de clarões é SW, E/NE


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2011 às 19:30)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi bom, com chuva e trovoada esta tarde só mesmo a sul de Olhão.

Máxima: 13.9ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 10.2ºC

Precipitação: 17 mm

Estação e sensor para medir a temperatura:

*Estação (até está certa com a previsão e tudo)*






*Sensor com fio*






Não são as condições ideais mas até agora não tenho tido quer de Inverno quer de Verão, temperaturas muito estranhas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

Começou a trovejar novamente.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2011 às 20:39)

A chuva começou a cair por aqui perto das 20h e o acumulado está neste momento nos* 3,2mm *no Sitio das Fontes, valor que está igual aqui em Silves.

Continua a trovejar, mas agora mais fraco e com a trovoada localizada a E/NE de Silves.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 20:52)

V.R.S.A

Brutal Celula a sul de mim... É pena ger deixado a maquina no bules!! É um show de raios de todas as cores ...

Parece um Time-Lapse!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

Altura:
Aqui vem uma LINDA!!!! preparar máquinas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

Prepara...

Agasalha-te k esta a ficar um gelo!! 

Ela vem brutal!!!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

Então pessoal de Olhão, debaixo de fogo e não contam nada?


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Então pessoal de Olhão, debaixo de fogo e não contam nada?



Debaixo de fogo é dizer...  

Já agora, Hotspot, como é possível aquela célula no mar, ao lado do Algarve, estar ali "parada" a nascer constantemente naquela zona há quase 3 horas? Que fonte de alimentação está a gerá-la?


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2011 às 22:24)

Lightning disse:


> Debaixo de fogo é dizer...
> 
> Já agora, Hotspot, como é possível aquela célula no mar, ao lado do Algarve, estar ali "parada" a nascer constantemente naquela zona há quase 3 horas? Que fonte de alimentação está a gerá-la?



Não sei exactamente o que a está a gerar mas que é estranho é. Uns cálculos rápidos dão como resultado mais de 100 mm acumulados naquela zona em pouco mais de 2 horas.

Ao principio pensei que fosse um problema de radar de Loulé mas o de Málaga também mostra o mesmo.

Evento muito extremo que em terra daria muito que falar.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2011 às 22:26)

Já agora, a célula sobre Olhão também parece bastante agressiva e desloca-se muito lentamente. A ver se surgem reports de lá, a coisa parece feia...


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2011 às 22:30)

Por armação de pera alguma trovoada há 2h....uma celula muito activa que estava a S e que atingiu esta zona já em dissipação


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 22:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Já agora, a célula sobre Olhão também parece bastante agressiva e desloca-se muito lentamente. A ver se surgem reports de lá, a coisa parece feia...



é verdade vendo no radar aquilo tá ali a mais de uma hora no mesmo sitio


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 22:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Já agora, a célula sobre Olhão também parece bastante agressiva e desloca-se muito lentamente. A ver se surgem reports de lá, a coisa parece feia...




 Fenómeno curioso de observar e analisar ...


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2011 às 22:36)

miguel disse:


> é verdade vendo no radar aquilo tá ali a mais de uma hora no mesmo sitio



Também tenho estado atento a essa célula a sul do Algarve (na animação de satélite parece quase uma "_chaminé_") muito estranho mesmo... e a de Olhão também está a ficar parecida.
Também estranho é ninguém do Algarve fazer relatos aqui no tópico das duas, uma...ou estão entretidos a tirar fotos do evento, ou entretanto devem de ter ficado sem electricidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

Eu não vejo nada de mais no satélite, só se tiverem a falar daquele pontinho minúsculo ao lado de Faro


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2011 às 22:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não vejo nada de mais no satélite, só se tiverem a falar daquele pontinho minúsculo ao lado de Faro



E no Radar?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 22:51)

É muito frustrante não ter uma máquina boa. 
Mesmo em modo sequencial e noite apanhei muito poucos, mas acabei por ficar sem bateria. O tempo em Sequência é muito longo entre fotos.


Agora falando como deve de ser. Estamos cercados por todos os quadrantes menos a Norte, de Resto só vejo relâmpagos. Está muito forte. Há muito tempo que na via nada assim... 
E de facto gostaria de saber porque estacionam as células aqui a Sul, mas se bem me lembro não é a primeira vez que tal sucede. Muito estranho e curioso.


----------



## David sf (5 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

Isto parece muito complicado (radar de Loulé):







Isto é mais normal (mosaico dos radares):






Alguém me explica o porquê de tão grande diferença. Geralmente o mosaico dos radares é mais coincidente com a realidade, mas a imagem é composta totalmente pelo radar de Loulé, devido à avaria em Coruche. Não deveriam as imagens ser iguais?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 22:55)

HotSpot disse:


> E no Radar?



Sim, no radar há algo, mas não sei será muito de confiar pois nestas situações já se sabe como é 

Esperemos que não seja um fenómeno estilo 18 de Fevereiro 2008.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Não arranjei melhor que isto hoje... 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Até tenho vergonha.... Bahhh


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 23:12)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Até tenho vergonha.... Bahhh



Vergonha é ter fome e não comer 

Tão representativas pá


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

E a tal célula que lentamente se desloca para Leste, parece que vai "varrer" todo o Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

HotSpot disse:


> E a tal célula que lentamente se desloca para Leste, parece que vai "varrer" todo o Sotavento Algarvio.



Lentamente a favor.... ate irrita. hehehe 
Mas a mim parece-me o mesmo, embora essa de momento esteja menos activa, voltou a ganhar força a que esta no mar, a Sul.


Obrigado Mário!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2011 às 23:32)

A trovoada metia muito respeito mesmo, trovoada bem forte. Choveu algum granizo e acumulei 3 mm. Ainda tentei tirar fotos, mas o receio foi maior, a trovoada estava mesmo por cima. 

Neste momento, está tudo calmo. De facto, se a célula descarregado mais em terra, certamente causava inundações.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 23:32)

Mas é impressionante que elas arrastam-se mas continuam a nascer no mesmo local....


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2011 às 23:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A trovoada metia muito respeito mesmo, trovoada bem forte. Choveu algum granizo e acumulei 3 mm. Ainda tentei tirar fotos, mas o receio foi maior, a trovoada estava mesmo por cima.
> 
> Neste momento, está tudo calmo. De facto, se a célula descarregado mais em terra, certamente causava inundações.



Até que enfim noticias  Pensei que a precipitação tivesse sido superior. Vai na volta pelas redondezas até foi muito superior.

Next target, Tavira.

Outra célula que se vai deslocando de sul, chega à faixa Portimão-Faro em 1 hora. Vai-se intensificando para já...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 23:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mas é impressionante que elas arrastam-se mas continuam a nascer no mesmo local....



Amanhã vingamo-nos nós aqui deste lado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2011 às 23:51)

Vim agora da rua, é imprecionante como as celulas se movem tão lentmente, estão praticamente a serem sempre alimentadas no mesmo ponto embrionario...

E continua...

É muita faisca junta, menos a Norte...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2011 às 23:53)

No radar de reflectividade parece *algo* a vir para estas zonas (mas parece-se desviar ). O iMap registou 1 descarga naquilo, por isso não deve de ser nada 

Sigo com 8.8ºC e 75% HR estáveis há tempos, que até chateia.


----------



## SicoStorm (6 Mar 2011 às 00:04)

Parece que irá haver segunda carga a Sul...

 A adivinhar superior à primeira ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Mar 2011 às 00:36)

SicoStorm disse:


> Parece que irá haver segunda carga a Sul...
> 
> A adivinhar superior à primeira ...



Parece que sim... á mais nucleos cb´s a nascerem a SW de V.R.S.A., vendo pelo radar e é quando chegam perto de terra...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Mar 2011 às 01:00)

Impressionante os relatos do meteored...

http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...iaceutamelilla+marzo+de+2011-t130187.252.html

Por aqui tudo calmo com relampagos em Espanha que não param...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2011 às 02:53)

Embora não tenha sido muito forte aqui em Silves, a trovoada que passou a Oeste daqui tinha muita actividade eléctrica e viam-se muitos clarões. Infelizmente, raios propriamente ditos, vi muito poucos por aqui.
Fica aqui um pequeno excerto dessa trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2011 às 03:40)

Bom registo ecobcg


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2011 às 14:18)

Bom dia ... por aqui um belo dia de sol, sendo que a precipitação acumulada desde o inicio deste suposto evento ainda vai somente nos 6 mm de precipitação.

Como disse hoje está um belo dia de sol, e não existe vestigios de vir a chover ideal para os corsos carnavalescos..
Pelo que tenho lido também não vejo indicios de estar a chover no Algarve ou no sul e não existem relatos.

Não sei onde o IM vê os aguaceiros fortes aqui para o Algarve nesta tarde.


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2011 às 14:38)

Dia típico de convecção primaveril, com as células a começarem a disparar depois de almoço a sotavento dos sistemas montanhosos. Parece que vamos ter uma tarde entretida:


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2011 às 14:50)

Céu carregadinho de nuvens em Portel, mas o sol ainda espreita entre elas. 16 graus, sopra algum vento, e dentro de pouco tempo deverá começar a festa para quem tiver sorte. E acredito que hoje seremos muitos a tê-la.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2011 às 15:02)

Eu por aqui só acredito em alguma coisa entre Segunda á noite e Terça de manhã ....
Não vejo nada nem no satélite nem nos modelos que correspondam a aguaceiros fortes que o IM prevê ... 
E mesmo que aconteçam de certeza que não duram mais do que 5 minutos e por isso nada que justifique alertas amarelos, e colocar uma alerta amarelo desde ontem á noite que nada aconteceu até bem Terça ao final do dia é um completo disparate... 
Mas claro a minha opinião e tempo vai-me dizer se no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo e Setubal se estes alertas se justificam ou não ...
Por aqui continua o sol radiante !!


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2011 às 15:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu por aqui só acredito em alguma coisa entre Segunda á noite e Terça de manhã ....
> Não vejo nada nem no satélite nem nos modelos que correspondam a aguaceiros fortes que o IM prevê ...
> E mesmo que aconteçam de certeza que não duram mais do que 5 minutos e por isso nada que justifique alertas amarelos, e colocar uma alerta amarelo desde ontem á noite que nada aconteceu até bem Terça ao final do dia é um completo disparate...
> Mas claro a minha opinião e tempo vai-me dizer se no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo e Setubal se estes alertas se justificam ou não ...
> Por aqui continua o sol radiante !!



Neste momento já chove na zona de Sines que é distrito de Setúbal. Em Beja se não ocorrer nada é puro azar, pois há condições para tal. E o Algarve não é só o litoral. O alerta é lançado com base na previsão e temos hoje no sul do país bons valores dos parâmetros convectivos para que ocorram alguns fenómenos mais severos. Pode não acontecer nada. Mas neste momento ninguém pode dizer que não vai acontecer nada. Nem que vai.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2011 às 15:12)

em Serpa neste momento sol.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2011 às 15:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu por aqui só acredito em alguma coisa entre Segunda á noite e Terça de manhã ....
> Não vejo nada nem no satélite nem nos modelos que correspondam a aguaceiros fortes que o IM prevê ...
> E mesmo que aconteçam de certeza que não duram mais do que 5 minutos e por isso nada que justifique alertas amarelos, e colocar uma alerta amarelo desde ontem á noite que nada aconteceu até bem Terça ao final do dia é um completo disparate...
> Mas claro a minha opinião e tempo vai-me dizer se no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo e Setubal se estes alertas se justificam ou não ...
> Por aqui continua o sol radiante !!



O distrito de Faro não é só o local onde moras. Já ontem durante o fim do dia e a noite aconteceram aguaceiros localmente fortes. 

E de um momento para o outro pode voltar a acontecer. Existe alguma instabilidade na atmosfera...


----------



## meteo (6 Mar 2011 às 15:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... por aqui um belo dia de sol, sendo que a precipitação acumulada desde o inicio deste suposto evento ainda vai somente nos 6 mm de precipitação.
> 
> Como disse hoje está um belo dia de sol, e não existe vestigios de vir a chover ideal para os corsos carnavalescos..
> Pelo que tenho lido também não vejo indicios de estar a chover no Algarve ou no sul e não existem relatos.
> ...



Parece-me que é daqueles dias tipicos onde até pode não chover nada em alguns sitios,mas pouco ao lado termos tido chuva forte e trovoada... Dia tipicamente convectivo..Por isso o IM fala dos aguaceiros fortes..Não é de certeza que cairá,mas há essa possibilidade. Estes dias são os mais engraçados,porque as vezes está sol agradável o dia todo,não se está à espera de nada e depois lá vem um aguaceiro forte com a bela da trovoada 

Aqui em Oeiras também ainda nada, belo sol, com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Não vejo nada nem no satélite nem nos modelos que correspondam a aguaceiros fortes que o IM prevê ...
> E mesmo que aconteçam de certeza que não duram mais do que 5 minutos e por isso nada que justifique alertas amarelos, e colocar uma alerta amarelo desde ontem á noite que nada aconteceu até bem Terça ao final do dia é um completo disparate...



Com a mesma facilidade com que fala aqui em disparates *pode fazer o mesmo escrevendo um email às entidades visadas*. Não é esta a primeira vez, e não será também a última, que se alerta para que as pessoas se dirijam directamente às entidades visadas e não utilizem o MeteoPT para esse fim.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mar 2011 às 15:40)

Bom vídeo ecobcg!!! 

Altura:
Por aqui com o dia de ontem e mais a chuva que ainda se faz sentir com alguma intensidade neste inicio de manha desde o inicio deste evento já acumulamos cerca de 30mm. Por agora o céu esta nublado com períodos de abertas, um 3 para 8....


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2011 às 16:14)

HotSpot disse:


> O distrito de Faro não é só o local onde moras. Já ontem durante o fim do dia e a noite aconteceram aguaceiros localmente fortes.
> 
> E de um momento para o outro pode voltar a acontecer. Existe alguma instabilidade na atmosfera...



Não é assim tanta a instabilidade, e sim houve alguns sitios onde ocorreu algum aguaceiro, mas estes aguaceiros são tão tão dispersos que podemos ficar um dia inteiro á espera que chegue um aguaceiro e mesmo numa região inteira ...

Neste momento por aqui mesmo no interior no Algarve não se dislumbra desenvolvimento vertical, mas aguardemos alguma coisa ...

Por aqui continua muito sol


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2011 às 16:42)

Alandroal - tempo instável. Algumas fotografias tiradas às 16h25:

Vista para nordeste (célula entre o Alandroal e Vila Viçosa)





Vista para sueste (novas células a aproximarem-se, vindas de Mourão/Amareleja)


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2011 às 17:37)

Céu negro a S e a SW, já esteve mais 

14ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Céu negro a S e a SW, já esteve mais
> 
> 14ºC.



Está na hora de começarem a morrer.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2011 às 17:50)

Só durou uns 15 minutos  Este evento em trovoada aqui valeu 0.

Sigo ainda com 13.8ºC e 56% HR. Há sinais de chuva no Redondo (webcam), pode ser que ainda venha para cá...


----------



## amando96 (6 Mar 2011 às 18:28)

Por aqui 12.4ºC, a célula que passou aqui ao lado há pouco tinha umas mammatus fracotas e muita virga, vem aí outra que parece que pode passar mesmo por cima


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2011 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,

A noite passada e o início da manhã foram marcados por alguns aguaceiros fracos, que renderam *4,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *3,5mm* em Silves. O resto da manhã e tarde foram de céu pouco nublado a limpo, com alguns cumulus a passarem por aqui, mas sem deixarem cair nada. 

A minima foi de 8,6ºC e o máxima foi 16,5ºC. Neste momento, sigo com 14,4ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Stormm (6 Mar 2011 às 18:44)

Boas, ontem á noite por volta das 20h começa uma bela trovoada acompanhada por chuva que se prolongou até mais ou menos ás 22h. Depois parou e nunca mais ouvi nenhum trovao.
Será que hoje vamos ter mais uma noite de trovoada? Pelo sat nao indica muito a que a minha pergunta se afirme.
Deixa la ver


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2011 às 20:44)

Ainda sigo com 12.4ºC e 60% de humidade. Algumas nuvens no céu, ainda nem sinal de chuva hoje.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2011 às 20:53)

Que miséria, nem pinga de chuva hoje.
E amanhã será igual


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2011 às 20:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Não é assim tanta a instabilidade, e sim houve alguns sitios onde ocorreu algum aguaceiro, mas estes aguaceiros são tão tão dispersos que podemos ficar um dia inteiro á espera que chegue um aguaceiro e mesmo numa região inteira ...
> 
> Neste momento por aqui mesmo no interior no Algarve não se dislumbra desenvolvimento vertical, mas aguardemos alguma coisa ...
> 
> Por aqui continua muito sol



Se a maioria da população não sabe distinguir entre aguaceiro forte e chuva forte é uma questão, se os membros mais regulares no fórum não sabem fazer essa distinção é um problema.

Se o I.M. lança um aviso para chuva forte, partimos do principio que nos toca a quase todos, se é um aguaceiro pode ser apenas no "quintal do vizinho".

Estes são aqueles avisos inglórios porque simplesmente não se vão justificar em 99% da área avisada...

No dia do tornado de Tomar provavelmente tiveste pessoas de Santarém a reclamar do aviso amarelo de vento (porquê? não existiu vento nenhum) a poucos quilómetros foi o que se viu.

Portanto, desse tipo de recorrentes afirmações proferidas, das duas uma, ou desconhecimento/ignorância ou simplesmente vontade de falar mal.

Existe ou não probabilidade de aguaceiros fortes localizados durante todo o período do aviso? Claro que sim...será assim tão complicado "encaixar" isto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

Já é típico dos portugueses nunca estão contentes. Se o IM lança um aviso amarelo com aguaceiros que podem ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e não acontece é porque errou, se o IM não lança nenhum aviso é porque não lançou.

O aviso está certo, porque existe condições para isso. Vendo os modelos a instabilidade vai durar a semana inteira, por isso, o aviso pode muito bem prolongar-se.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e alguns aguaceiros.

Máxima: 16.4ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
actual: 13.1ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

luis mestre disse:


> Que miséria, nem pinga de chuva hoje.
> E amanhã será igual



Vês isso onde?? na tua bola de cristal? se não chover de dia chove de noite se não chover de noite chove terça não percebo estas aves do agoiro que por aqui vão pairando!! da ideia que é mesmo para ser do contra nada mais! mas sim era bem feita não cair nem uma pinga...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

Altura:
Por aqui o dia foi de chuva apenas aos inicio da manha como já tinha referido. 
Agora esta o céu limpo.
Mas acabei de ver clarões a Oeste, Pelo radar a Sul de Faro. Alguém de mais perto que reporte. hehehe


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Sim; nas descargas do Sat24 foram detectadas descargas a S de Faro 

Sigo com 11.3ºC e 66% HR. Aqui é o Brasil alentejano  Céu nublado, também.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

não é agoiro mas pelo que vejo a depressão está muito afastada.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Alandroal: Tarde e início da noite com aguaceiros esporádicos. Temperatura actual de 11 ºC; mínima de 7 ºC.

As imagens de satélite fazem prever a entrada de novas linhas de instabilidade durante a madrugada, nas zonas do litoral oeste. Atenção, pois, para a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para todo o litoral oeste, a sul do Cabo Mondego.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 22:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Tarde e início da noite com aguaceiros esporádicos. Temperatura actual de 11 ºC; mínima de 7 ºC.
> 
> As imagens de satélite fazem prever a entrada de novas linhas de instabilidade durante a madrugada, nas zonas do litoral oeste. Atenção, pois, para a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para todo o litoral oeste, a sul do Cabo Mondego.



Uma situação a acompanhar


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

A noite por cá foi calma, sem chuva e com uma minima de *11,6ºC*.
O dia amanheceu com o céu parcialmente nublado e com vento fraco a moderado de ESE e neste momento estão 16,5ºC.

Pelo Sat e pelo Radar, esta depressão está ali a originar grande instabilidade a SW do Algarve e W de Portugal, resta a dúvida se essa instabilidade chegará cá ou não (lá mais para a tarde/noite), e com que intensidade. Para já, está tudo no mar...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2011 às 10:13)

Bom dia ... pelo jeito sempre a distorcer aquilo que é dito por mim. Eu falo em alhos e respondem bugalhos. Enfim ..... 

Relativamente ao tempo hoje voltou a amanhecer com sol, mas neste momento começam a entrar mais nuvens. Olhando ás imagens de satélite parece que começam nas próximas horas uma linha de instabilidade que trará aguaceiros e trovoadas ao principio ao litoral sul e depois estendendo-se ao Algarve...

Desta vez olhando ao satélite e radar esses aguaceiros serão dispersos e frequentes, acompanhados por trovoadas .. e * desta vez não é preciso esperar um dia inteiro para cair o aguaceiro de 5 minutos * e como tal na situação actual actual está perfeitamente de acordo o Alerta Amarelo do IM !!

Liberdade de expressão faz parte da democracia e a troca de ideias, e debate sobre algo, bem como a critica fazem parte do quotidiano, de um pais civilizado em que o bom senso, liberdade de acção e expressão são valores supostamente embutidos na nossa sociedade, e como tal em qualquer espaço devem ser usados esses valores. E por isso creio que não temos que concordar todos com o mesmo, mas sim debater civilizadamente e com respeito mútuo pelas ideias e criticas de cada um ... !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2011 às 11:40)

Como que o im continua  a manter beja me aviso amarelo???
Como??
é incompreensível.
Toda a gente vê que a depressão vai passar no máximo junto ao litoral oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 11:45)

luis mestre disse:


> Como que o im continua  a manter beja me aviso amarelo???
> Como??
> é incompreensível.
> Toda a gente vê que a depressão vai passar no máximo junto ao litoral oeste.



Existem condições para a formação de células para os distritos que estão em alerta amarelo.

Essas células dão origem a aguaceiros fortes e trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2011 às 12:00)

luis mestre disse:


> Como que o im continua  a manter beja me aviso amarelo???
> Como??
> é incompreensível.
> Toda a gente vê que a depressão vai passar no máximo junto ao litoral oeste.



Luis estás-te a pôr a jeito para um ataque de alguns membros menos .....
É assim como disse ontem não me parecia de todo que o alerta amarelo desde ontem se justificasse, mas contudo tomando em atenção que esse alerta era para esta suposta situação em termos de durabilidade até Terça ao fim do dia, e tomando em atenção somente esse factor este alerta faz sentido ...
Neste momento antes desta linha de instabilidade existem poucas condições para o surgimento de células com desenvolvimento vertical, mas contudo dentro de algumas horas no litoral sul (o qual o distrito de beja não é só Beja mas tb o seu litoral) começará a ter mais actividade quer electrica quer em termos de precipitação aí já com o desenvolvimento vertical.

Se olhares aos modelos creio que toda a gente deveria saber que esta madrugada e manhã não iria chover, ou que as hipoteses de chover eram muito más ... mas contudo agora depois do almoço primeiro no litoral sul e depois em especial em todo o Algarve tenderá a aumentar as nuvens e surgirem os tais aguaceiros e trovoadas, sendo que esta situação será mais intensa para a noite até ás 12h do dia de amanhã ...

Depois entre Quarta e Sexta os aguaceiros voltarão a ser mais dispersos e menos frequentes ... mas permanecerá alguma instabilidade e alguma trovoada em especial no interior (nas serras) entenda-se !!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2011 às 13:53)

Bom parece que o São Pedro vai dar mais umas tréguas aos desfiles carnavalescos, pelo menos hoje, amanhã já não o garanto.
O céu está nublado mas com boas abertas e espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas, mas, acho eu, já não virá a tempo de prejudicar os "corsos", em particular o tão afamado carnaval Louletano.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 14:27)

Aqui sigo com 17.7ºC e vento moderado a forte de SE. Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2011 às 15:06)

Bom dia por aqui vento moderado e tempo nublado mas sem ameaçar chuva !!

Antes do final da tarde não deverá chover por estas bandas ... 

Até ao momento por estas bandas e desde Sexta Feira este evento rendeu uns 6 mm de precipitação !!


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Mar 2011 às 15:20)

Boas

Depois de uma noite tranquila, temos céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Pelas imagens do sat e a velocidade que as nuvens se deslocam, arrisco a dizer que a animação começa lá para as 21H+-


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 15:20)

Por aqui o ceú já está muito nublado, com o vento a soprar moderado de ESE (tive uma rajada máxima de 49,9km/h) e a temperatura a marcar 16,4ºC. A máxima foi registada às 13h05 com 17,9ºC.

Pelo radar, a situação está a ficar cada vez mais interessante (conforme previsto), e o final de tarde deverá ser animado:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2011 às 15:51)

Descargas eléctricas entre as 15h00 e as 15h30:





Imagem de satélite às 15h15:





Neste momento trovoada sobre o Alandroal. Granizo de grandes dimensões.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 15:54)

Trovoada tão perto... 

O radar de Coruche parece estar a funcionar!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 16:22)

Aqui em Lagoa começou agora a chover.. e logo com alguma intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 16:34)

Céu carregado a Sul, pelo sat parece que vem aí!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2011 às 16:46)

Alandroal (16h00):


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 16:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal (16h00):



grande granizada.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 16:52)

Que barbaridade Gerofil, absolutamente brutal


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 17:00)

Espectáculo Gerofil


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

Grande registo sim senhor Gerofil!  


A mesma trovoada, com um aspecto de meter respeito, vista de Elvas:






Ao longe ouvem-se o ribombar das descargas eléctricas! 

Infelizmente, para mim, passará ao lado da cidade! 

A temperatura actual a ajudar "à festa" 16,8ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mar 2011 às 17:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal (16h00):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2011 às 17:12)

Qual o diâmetro das pedras? 

Por aqui ainda não choveu nadinha, 13.6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Mar 2011 às 17:13)

Ui...grande foto !!!! Grande ambiente 



actioman disse:


> Grande registo sim senhor Gerofil!
> 
> 
> A mesma trovoada, com um aspecto meter de respeito, vista de Elvas:
> ...


----------



## Teles (7 Mar 2011 às 17:16)

Bela saraivada Gerofil e boa foto Actioman


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2011 às 17:22)

em Serpa céu já muito nublado e ainda 19,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal (16h00):



 Tenho de perguntar aos meus familiares como foi isso.
Céu negro a Sudeste, montei mesmo agora um timelapse e parece vir para cá depois de ter atingido Elvas mas está-se a esticar para Espanha...

Edit 17:47: Primeiros trovões.


----------



## frederico (7 Mar 2011 às 18:41)

Em Tavira este evento já rendeu *40.2 *mm. As ribeiras, os ribeiros e os regatos têm bom caudal para a época do ano. No sábado pela noite, entre as 22h e as 23h, choveu torrencialmente entre Olhão e Tavira; nalguns troços da EN125 a chuva era tão intensa que a visibilidade era quase nula.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2011 às 18:47)

quem me dera estar em tavira, por serpa ceu muito nublado com 15,5ºC  e sem expectativa de chuva


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 18:51)

14.4ºC, céu muito estranho e negro. Já cheira a terra molhada mas estou a perder a esperança.


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

frederico disse:


> Em Tavira este evento já rendeu *40.2 *mm. As ribeiras, os ribeiros e os regatos têm bom caudal para a época do ano. No sábado pela noite, entre as 22h e as 23h, choveu torrencialmente entre Olhão e Tavira; nalguns troços da EN125 a chuva era tão intensa que a visibilidade era quase nula.



Então os dados da minha estação até estão correctos, registei 33.5mm entre ontem e ante-ontem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 19:05)

Altura:
Por aqui hoje nem pinga ainda. Talvez para a noite... 


Que espectáculo de fotos do granizo. Impressionante mesmo!!!!!


----------



## Teles (7 Mar 2011 às 19:06)

Esse Granizo chama-se SARAIVA


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Teles disse:


> Esse Granizo chama-se SARAIVA



Tens toda a razão, peço desculpa pelo equivoco.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mar 2011 às 19:22)

A Davis do Burgau (Algarve) segue com os seguintes valores:







http://www.weatherlink.com/user/burgau/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 19:46)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo ainda. Em Silves não chove e no Sitio das Fontes também não.

O radar promete:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

13.3ºC e 58% HR. Trovoada não foi nada, apenas 3 raios.

Timelapse, agora melhor 
Vê-se um clarão no fim


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 19:52)

Foi preciso dizer que ainda não chovia para começar logo a chover...já vai caindo no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Stormm (7 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

Por aqui continua tudo seco como ontem ....
Vamos esperar para ver o que as proximas horas nos reservam


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2011 às 20:06)




----------



## Stormm (7 Mar 2011 às 20:23)

De facto essa linha de instabilidade tras bastante trovoada, resta saber é se passa por cá com forçinha


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Mar 2011 às 20:30)

Que dilúvio em Portimão!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 20:40)

*72,4mm/h* no Sitio das Fontes neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

E começou a trovejar aqui em Silves...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 20:46)

*9,2mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes até agora...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 20:54)

Os Algarves com acção de novo 

Pelo Alentejo sigo com céu nublado e nada de chuva. O vento ficou completamente nulo e a temperatura tendo aumentou significativamente com 14ºC há minutos. Agora caiu de repente para os 12.9ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 21:22)

E cá estou eu na ponta Este do Algarve a esperar pacientemente que cá chegue... E ainda com força, espero...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Por aqui a chuva já diminuiu muito a sua intensidade. Levo *12,8mm *acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e* 6,5mm *em Silves. A trovoada que por aqui passou foi muito fraca e só com alguns clarões visiveis.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (15h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,7 ºC* (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).



amando96 disse:


> Qual o diâmetro das pedras?



1 cm. 

O vídeo encontra-se alojado na minha conta (Gerofil) do Dailymotion


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2011 às 22:23)

Já é bom, aqui era uns meros milímetros, mas técnicamente ainda não é saraiva, acho que tem de ter 5cm ou mais de diâmetro para ser considerado saraiva.


Aqui começa a chover fraco e a trovejar, parece que não vou apanhar esta em cheio, há de vir outra 
12.8ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Mar 2011 às 22:36)

Como não há ninguém no litoral oeste algarvio para testemunhar, posso dizer que em Aljezur choveu quase sem interrupções entre as 17:00 e as 21:00, em certos períodos com muita intensidade. A estação registou 22,5 mm nas últimas 4 horas, valor que me parece razoável face ao que assisti.

Houve trovoada, primeiro ao longe, mas por volta das 20:00 caíram cerca de 10 relâmpagos a menos de 1 km, alguns bem perto daqui e que resultaram em estrondos que até assustavam e inclusive fez faltar a luz alguns minutos.

Curioso foi o vento, que de manhã se sentia com muita intensidade, de sueste, mas que com o chegar da chuva praticamente desapareceu.


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

amando96 disse:


> Já é bom, aqui era uns meros milímetros, mas técnicamente ainda não é saraiva, acho que tem de ter 5cm ou mais de diâmetro para ser considerado saraiva.



Não, é mesmo *saraiva* 

O limite é 5mm (e não centímetros). 5 centímetros já é um calhau de dimensões consideráveis


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

Ah, peço desculpa, erro de noob 

Tinha mesmo acerteza que tinha lido 5 cm, e até li, mas na wikipédia... 

A chuva intensifica-se.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 23:51)

Altura:
Por aqui já chove e moderadamente. Agora de trovoada só alguns clarões ao longe e de ramos a pascoas...


----------



## Stormm (8 Mar 2011 às 00:09)

Por aqui choveu forte durante 30 minutos e desde ai permanecem relampagos com trovoes fracos, vamos ver se vem uma celula que faz com que os trovoes passem de fracos para fortes.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

Terminei o dia com *13,8mm * acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e *7,7mm *em Silves. De momento, está tudo a zeros neste novo dia de Carnaval.

Pelo radar, é possível que ainda chova mais alguma coisa na próxima hora (pelo menos).


----------



## Stormm (8 Mar 2011 às 00:26)

E de trovoadas? Como estamos?


----------



## rduarte (8 Mar 2011 às 00:48)

Stormm disse:


> E de trovoadas? Como estamos?



Por cá vêm uns asseguir dos outros


----------



## Stormm (8 Mar 2011 às 00:51)

rduarte disse:


> Por cá vêm uns asseguir dos outros



Por ca tambem de vez em quando se ouve um mas é pena serem fraquinhos.
Neste momento o que há em demasia por aqui é o vento, se desse para trocar...


----------



## rduarte (8 Mar 2011 às 00:55)

Stormm disse:


> Por ca tambem de vez em quando se ouve um mas é pena serem fraquinhos.
> Neste momento o que há em demasia por aqui é o vento, se desse para trocar...



Sim, por aqui também estão fraquitos, mas no entanto seguem-se uns atrás dos outros. Volta e meia lá aparece um mais forte


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 01:00)

A estas horas sigo com uns estonteantes 13.4ºC!


----------



## Stormm (8 Mar 2011 às 01:02)

Será que com isto ainda podemos ter uma madrugada animadora?


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2011 às 01:19)

A Este de Silves tem havido muita actividade eléctrica, embora ainda um pouco longe daqui e só se vislumbrem os clarões. Ainda assim, deu para tirar umas fotos de uns raios que apareceram mais perto daqui .

No Sitio das Fontes acumulei mais 0,8mm.

No radar parece que aqui nesta zona já não há assim mais nada de relevante para os próximos momentos. A zona de Olhão é que está em grande agora.Pode, no entanto, nascer sempre alguma célula mais próxima sem se esperar... aguardemos por mais...


----------



## Stormm (8 Mar 2011 às 01:23)

Trovoada forte neste momento!
O radar sempre tinha razao


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2011 às 01:37)

Stormm disse:


> *Trovoada forte neste momento!*
> O radar sempre tinha razao


----------



## amando96 (8 Mar 2011 às 01:49)

Ontem ficou nos 8.7mm de acumulado, todos eles caídos na última hora do dia, hoje já vou em 5mm, troveja muito regularmente, mas estão distantes.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Mar 2011 às 04:50)

Alcoutim entre as 2 e as 3 ,  21,5 mm...
Caramba...Ich bin eine "Alcoutiner" ...
Haja surpresas...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2011 às 07:10)

Por loulé tem sido impressionante a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído, eu diria uns 40mm de acumulado esta noite e continua a chover moderamente.
Foi sem duvida a noite mais chuvosa deste Inverno principalmente das 11 à meia noite com uma trovoada brutal que se aguentou aqui na zona durante mais de uma hora deixando chuva torrencial .
Por agora segue chovendo moderado a forte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2011 às 09:20)

uns trovoes o longe e uma chuva normalíssima


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2011 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de alguma chuva, com um acumulado de *5mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *2,5mm *em Silves. A minima foi de *11,3ºC *e neste momento sigo com 15,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ESE.

Como referi anteriormente, esta madrugada, a E de Silves, deu para ver muita actividade eléctrica e ainda consegui "apanhar" uns raios, apesar de estarem muito longe. Não serão umas grandes fotos, mas fica o registo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2011 às 11:18)

Bom dia, a noite foi bela em animação. às 4 h da manhã, a chuva foi diluviana. Em termos de precipitação, ontem até à meia-noite acumulei 4 mm. Hoje, levo uns impressionantes 48 mm acumulados. Entre as 4h e as 4h10m caíram 23 mm. Vendo, pelo radar, tudo passou por Olhão.  Neste momento, a chuva continua a cair.


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2011 às 11:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom dia, a noite foi bela em animação. às 4 h da manhã, a chuva foi diluviana. Em termos de precipitação, ontem até à meia-noite acumulei 4 mm. Hoje, levo uns impressionantes 48 mm acumulados. Entre as 4h e as 4h10m caíram 23 mm. Vendo, pelo radar, tudo passou por Olhão.  Neste momento, a chuva continua a cair.



Choveu mais nesses 10 minutos do que em alguns Marços da última década.

Fiz a viagem de Portel para Lisboa, sempre debaixo de chuva, apesar de pouco intensa. A noite foi extremamente chuvosa, mas não notei qualquer actividade eléctrica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2011 às 11:46)

Novo aguaceiro fortíssimo, sem trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2011 às 11:57)

Bom dia por aqui a chuva foi forte entre as 23h e a 1h da manhã tendo rendido nessas duas horas quase 20 mm de precipitação, e depois disso quase nada choveu mais ....

Neste momento olhando ao satélite a menos que nascam células aqui mesmo em cima ... devemos ter uma acalmia de cerca de 2h, e depois estou de olho numa célula que nasceu a oeste do Golfo de Cadiz e que poderá vir em direcção ao sotavento, ou então á Andaluzia veremos então !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2011 às 12:03)

Este aguaceiro rendeu mais 3 mm. Levo acumulado 51 mm hoje.


----------



## Teles (8 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

Embora estejam ,muito longe é melhor que nada.Obrigado pela partilha de fotos  ecobcg


----------



## amando96 (8 Mar 2011 às 12:24)

Aqui tenho 57.5mm, ainda a subir pois ainda chove moderado/forte 

Esta semana até agora: 100.6mm na minha estação, na de são brás anda bem longe disto...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mar 2011 às 12:55)

Altura:
Por aqui não notei qualquer actividade eléctrica, chuva sim e muita durante a noite e manhã. Ainda não sei quantos mm mas quando souber digo. Vento moderado também.

Grandes fotos ecobcg!!! Obrigado

Por Évora hoje já vão 21mm acumulados. já não é nada mau!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2011 às 13:07)

precipitação acumulada em serpa 21,5mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2011 às 13:20)

Aqui, o sol vai espreitando, mas não será por muito tempo. No radar, nota-se umas células a caminho. A sul do Algarve existe bastante instabilidade, por isso, a tarde parece prometer.







Já se ouve trovões aí vem a festa!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 13:29)

Apenas 5mm registados numa estação amadora  
Sigo com 10.4ºC e 85% HR. Chuva fraca e vento moderado. A temperatura máxima acabou por ser durante a noite, tendo depois descido pela manhã e ficado a mínima.

Máxima: 13.8ºC
Mínima: 9.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2011 às 14:52)

Segundo informações que me chegaram este cenário repetiu-se de novo nesta madrugada beneficiando da preia-mar.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2011 às 15:10)

Grandes fotos ecobcg!  E grandes acumulações pelo Algarve e pelo Alentejo mais a Sul! Hoje temos Portugal invertido! hehehe

Por cá também estamos de "sequeiro", quando comparados com o resto do pais... apenas 8mm. Isto é uma cidade "anti-chuva". Enfim o habitual... 

Dia de chuviscos e pouco mais do que isso.

A temperatura actual é de 10,7ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mar 2011 às 15:13)

Altura:
Por aqui parece que vem ai mais festa, e desta vez acompanhada de carga eléctrica. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2011 às 15:15)

Estou a seguir também a trajectória desde pequeno núcleo de trovoada situado bem a sul do Algarve, perto da linha dos 200km e que parece completamente independente do resto da nebulosidade...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 15:21)

actioman disse:


> Por cá também estamos de "sequeiro", quando comparados com o resto do pais... apenas 8mm. *Isto é uma cidade "anti-chuva".* Enfim o habitual...
> 
> Dia de chuviscos e pouco mais do que isso.
> 
> A temperatura actual é de 10,7ºC.


É que é mesmo, e não é só Elvas. Míseros 5mm!!!

Sigo com 11.5ºC e 80% HR. Mais quentinho mas sem chuva ou trovoadas, apenas nuvens e mais nuvens.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2011 às 16:06)

Estamos dentro de um corredor onde aparecem células de desenvolvimento rápido... Ali está ela imóvel há mais de 2 horas...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2011 às 16:08)

Em serpa a chuva já acabou por hoje, neste momento abertas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mar 2011 às 17:16)

Por aqui mais um forte aguaceiro que ainda durou quase meia hora, foi o suficiente para por fim ao desfile de Carnaval que tinha acabado de começar!! hehehehe


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi mais serena, apesar de ter caído mais alguns aguaceiros. As terras na zona de Marim junto à EN125 sentido Olhão-Fuzeta estão completamente alagadas com vários centímetros de água.

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 11.6ºC
actual: 12.2ºC

Precipitação: 56 mm

Em Alcoutim segundo a meteorologista da RTP caíram 90 mm.


----------



## amando96 (8 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

Total acumulado: 59.5mm 

Vim agora de tavira, esta manhã quase decerteza que o rio passou das margens, quando lá estive de repente vieram toneladas de canas que ficaram presas nas pontes 

Pelo radar parece que talvez só haja chuva para a madrugada...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Sigo com 10,7ºC e 85% de HR. Choveu fraco já e nem reparei 

Timelapse


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2011 às 21:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Alcoutim segundo a meteorologista da RTP caíram 90 mm.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2011 às 21:22)

amando96 disse:


> Total acumulado: 59.5mm
> 
> Vim agora de tavira, esta manhã quase decerteza que o rio passou das margens, quando lá estive de repente vieram toneladas de canas que ficaram presas nas pontes
> 
> Pelo radar parece que talvez só haja chuva para a madrugada...



Grandes diferenças, típico neste tipo de instabilidades. Em Elvas foram só menos 50 mm e ficamos pelos 9mm 

Aliás, só somando os 49,5mm de Fevereiro e os 17,9mm do presente mês é que consigo ultrapassar, e por pouco, o que ai caiu num único dia! 






Para a cidade tem sido um Inverno mau . Menos mal que para o concelho, em especial as zonas mais a Norte e a Oeste, a chuva tem caído e a barragem do Caia que alimenta a rede pública, está praticamente à cota 100%. Tiveram inclusive, por uma questão de prevenção, de abrir as comportas de superfície e fazer descargas.

Por aqui sigo com 10,3ºC. O dia tem sido daqueles em que o chuvisco predominou e a temperatura tem sido fresca, oscilando entre os 12,9ºC da meia noite e os 8,9ºC pelas 9 horas manhã. De momento não chove, mas pelo radar parece vir uma mancha de precipitação na minha direcção, resta cruzar os dedos e esperar que não se desvaneça ou passe ao lado...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

actioman disse:


> *17,9mm* do presente mês é que consigo ultrapassar, e por pouco, o que ai caiu num único dia!


Acho que te enganaste no gráfico 

Sigo com aumento de temp com 10.9ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

o pessoal de Portalegre deve ir ter alguma animação


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2011 às 22:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi mais serena, apesar de ter caído mais alguns aguaceiros. As terras na zona de Marim junto à EN125 sentido Olhão-Fuzeta estão completamente alagadas com vários centímetros de água.
> 
> Máxima: 16.2ºC
> mínima: 11.6ºC
> ...



Pelo jeito o Sotavento Algarvio choveu bem mais do que no Barlavento, pois por aqui o total deste mês até agora deve andar nos cerca de 30 mm, sendo que desde as 20h de ontem até ás 20h de hoje deve andar em cerca de 25 mm !!
E não não me desloquei de repente para o Barlavento ... é apenas uma forma de falar, sei bem que já estou no Sotavento... mas eu diria que maior animação desta depressão foi mais entre Olhão e VRSA !!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 22:21)

luis mestre disse:


> o pessoal de Portalegre deve ir ter alguma animação


Por acaso aquela massa já registou 3 descargas mas vai passar mais por Castelo Branco penso  (Como sempre )

10.9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2011 às 22:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por acaso aquela massa já registou 3 descargas mas vai passar mais por Castelo Branco penso  (Como sempre )
> 
> 10.9ºC.



Pode ser que ainda apanhes com um pouco dela.. Mas não me parece que nem tu nem castelo branco terá trovoada 

Minha opinião


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Pelo jeito o Sotavento Algarvio choveu bem mais do que no Barlavento, pois por aqui o total deste mês até agora deve andar nos cerca de 30 mm, sendo que desde as 20h de ontem até ás 20h de hoje deve andar em cerca de 25 mm !!
> E não não me desloquei de repente para o Barlavento ... é apenas uma forma de falar, sei bem que já estou no Sotavento... mas eu diria que maior animação desta depressão foi mais entre Olhão e VRSA !!



Aurélio, tens razão mas acrescento mais, a depressão na noite passada atingiu mais Olhão, Moncarapacho, Santa Catarina, Várzeas de Vinagre e por aí acima. Tanto que as derrocadas que ocorreram em Tavira foram mais no interior. É essa a trajectória que temos pelo radar, tanto que em Tavira até às 7h30m da manhã só caíram apenas 3.45 mm, e eu nessa altura já levava cerca de 42 mm.


----------



## frederico (8 Mar 2011 às 23:15)

Hoje entre as sete e meia e as oito e meia passei na zona entre Tavira e Olhão; principalmente na zona da Fuzeta os terrenos estavam alagados e havia belas cheias nos ribeiros e regatos! Há muitos tempo que não via nada assim! Na zona de Loulé também vi cheias e terras alagadas! Belo Março. E pelos modelos nos próximos dias vem mais chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Parece vir aí coisa 





Sigo com 10.6ºC e 82% HR. O céu já está mais nublado.


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Mar 2011 às 23:36)

Boas

Isto por aqui foi um caos. Noite extremamente violenta com muita trovoada e chuva, por volta das 2:30, 2 raios cairam perto daqui, um estrondo como nunca ouvi antes Não fico com saudades nenhumas disto Hoje tive em Boliqueime e até meio dia não choveu, á tarde choveu bem com alguma trovoada mas sem nada de preocupante Já estou na minha zona e o céu está limpo!


----------



## amando96 (8 Mar 2011 às 23:48)

Sabes se o rio em Tavira transbordou? vi sinais disso.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,7 (11h40) *ontem 17,7 ºC*
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC ('8h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*O dia de hoje foi caracterizado por chuva muito intensa ao início da manhã. A temperatura máxima teve uma notável descida relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Stormm (9 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Boas por aqui a tarde foi de periodos de chuva fraca, mas ontem á noite choveu de forma diluviana como á muito tempo não tinha visto, deve ter sido a maior chuvada do ano aqui na minha zona.
Pelo que sei em faro nem choveu 1/3 do que choveu cá
Os relampagos iluminavam o céu todo embora os trovoes terem sido fracos.
Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado e 12ºC.

Pelo radar vejo que á uma boa celula a oeste que se esta a alimentar e aos poucos dirige-se para cá. Certo?


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2011 às 00:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho que te enganaste no gráfico
> 
> Sigo com aumento de temp com 10.9ºC.



Ainda não tinha actualizado toda a precipitação! 

Por aqui voltou a chover, mas de forma fraca. Não são chuviscos, mas também não é nada por ai além!
Chove à meia hora e apenas acumulei até agora 0,6mm, por ai já se vê. Acho que em Portalegre irão apanhar a zona mais central e intensa da precipitação! 







A temperatura actual é de 9,3ºC.

Resumo do dia que agora acabou:

Temp. Máxima: 12,9ºC (00H)
Temp. Mínima: 8,5ºC (09h13)

Precipitação: 9,3mm


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 00:32)

Atenção Sul nas próximas horas.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 00:34)

Stormm disse:


> Pelo radar vejo que á uma boa celula a oeste que se esta a alimentar e aos poucos dirige-se para cá. Certo?



Uma grande célula mesmo e que penso ser perigosa!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 00:42)

Pelo Sat24 parece que temos uma SC em aproximação. 
Vamos ver a evolução


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 00:44)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pelo Sat24 parece que temos uma SC em aproximação.
> Vamos ver a evolução



Exacto, acompanhar..

Até já me passou pela cabeça ela poder chegar á margem sul


----------



## Stormm (9 Mar 2011 às 00:50)

De facto estava certo ao dizer que havia uma grande célula a aproximar-se da zona sul, pelo radar vemos a sua intensidade de cor avermelhada!
Vamos ver a sua evolução e se á medida que se for aproximando ganhar força será uma célula bastante perigosa!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 00:52)

Stormm disse:


> De facto estava certo ao dizer que havia uma grande célula a aproximar-se da zona sul, pelo radar vemos a sua intensidade de cor avermelhada!
> Vamos ver a sua evolução e se á medida que se for aproximando ganhar força será uma célula bastante perigosa!



Pelo SAT24 Ela continua a crescer e de forma bastante rápida....


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 01:00)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pelo SAT24 Ela continua a crescer e de forma bastante rápida....



Não só ela está a crescer como também ha outras células a querer nascer e desenvolver! Será que morre tudo?


----------



## amando96 (9 Mar 2011 às 01:02)

Cresce muito rápido, algo me diz que chega cá já nas últimas e talvez só apanhe mais para oeste, sagres etc.(mas lá que me dá vontade ficar acordado a ver, dá )

Sigo com 9.5ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 01:04)

Geiras disse:


> Não só ela está a crescer como também ha outras células a querer nascer e desenvolver! Será que morre tudo?



Pois a ver vamos.... Não sei mesmo, ainda estão a alguma distancia mas com a evolução tão repentina não estou a ver como irá evoluir...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 01:07)

amando96 disse:


> Cresce muito rápido, algo me diz que chega cá já nas últimas e talvez só apanhe mais para oeste, sagres etc.(mas lá que me dá vontade ficar acordado a ver, dá )
> 
> Sigo com 9.5ºC



Também é uma boa opção... mas não sei mesmo


----------



## Stormm (9 Mar 2011 às 01:09)

A célula cada vez tem mais força e nota-se que têm crescido células á célula principal o que faz com que a célula principal evolua e se desenvolva, se é que me faço entender.
Temos de estar atentos e acompanhar com atenção a sua evolução.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2011 às 01:15)

Stormm disse:


> A célula cada vez tem mais força e nota-se que têm crescido células á célula principal o que faz com que a célula principal evolua e se desenvolva, se é que me faço entender. Temos de estar atentos e acompanhar com atenção a sua evolução.



Observando a animação de satélite aqui pode concluir-se que só chegará alguma coisa ao Algarve ao início da manhã, a não ser que se formem outras células a nordeste das formações principais. O núcleo da depressão segue para nordeste, em direcção ao Algarve; vamos ver se esse movimento se mantem ou se para, com o decorrer das horas - tudo está em aberto.
O ECMWF prevê que a depressão fique estacionária e passe à fase de enchimento. Os modelos numéricos do IM apontam baixos níveis de precipitação no território do continente.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 01:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Observando a animação de satélite aqui pode concluir-se que só chegará alguma coisa ao Algarve ao início da manhã, a não ser que se formem outras células a nordeste das formações principais. O núcleo da depressão segue para nordeste, em direcção ao Algarve; vamos ver se esse movimento se mantem ou se para, com o decorrer das horas - tudo está em aberto.



É possível que reste alguma coisa aqui para estes lados ao final da tarde de amanha?


----------



## Stormm (9 Mar 2011 às 01:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Observando a animação de satélite aqui pode concluir-se que só chegará alguma coisa ao Algarve ao início da manhã, a não ser que se formem outras células a nordeste das formações principais. O núcleo da depressão segue para nordeste, em direcção ao Algarve; vamos ver se esse movimento se mantem ou se para, com o decorrer das horas - tudo está em aberto.
> O ECMWF prevê que a depressão fique estacionária e passe à fase de enchimento. Os modelos numéricos do IM apontam baixos níveis de precipitação no território do continente.



Quanto ao ficar estacionaria nao sei, parece-me que aos poucos vai tomando rumo ao algarve e ganhando mais força, nao sei, é aguardar e ver.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 01:38)

ora pois claro. Por enquanto e pelo menos mas próximas horas o que se pode fazer é apenas aguardar. Pois podemos ainda ter uma grande desilusão. Embora me pareça que esta célula vai contrariar os modelos numéricos. Mas ainda é cedo para afirmar isto.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mar 2011 às 01:48)

Cada vez mais proxima do Algarve...

vai ser de uma ponta á outra se assim continuar...

Estou de olho!!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2011 às 01:51)

]ToRnAdO[;268623 disse:
			
		

> Cada vez mais proxima do Algarve... vai ser de uma ponta á outra se assim continuar... Estou de olho!!



A rotação em sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio deverá levar tudo para noroeste, antes de chegar a terra ...  Bem podes esperar toda a noite !!!


----------



## Stormm (9 Mar 2011 às 01:59)

Gerofil disse:


> A rotação em sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio deverá levar tudo para noroeste, antes de chegar a terra ...  Bem podes esperar toda a noite !!!



Nao me quero armar mas acho que estas ligeiramente enganado, quanto a ir tudo para noroeste duvido simplesmente porque a sua trajectoria inicial até agora tem sido sempre no sentido sudoeste se nao me engano.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mar 2011 às 02:04)

Gerofil...

nem sentado nem em pé... deitadinho! ainda vai longe... 

A minha observação vai para sul num ponto embrionario a norte de Rabat...


Ai se fosse Setembro...!!


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 02:11)

Chegar cá, com certezas afirmo que chega, agora quando...

Zona onde irão nascer várias células em linha:


----------



## Stormm (9 Mar 2011 às 02:56)

A célula em termos de descargas electricas está bem activa!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2011 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

A noite foi calma, sem chuva, com a minima a ficar nos *8,2ºC.*Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado com vento fraco a moderado de E e com a temperatura nos 16,8ºC. 

Relativamente à situação a Sul do Algarve, o radar tem bom aspecto, mas pelo movimento da mancha nebulosa, não sei se não ficará tudo no mar (ou pelo menos a parte mais intensa). Quando muito, será mais uma vez a zona de Sagres a mais atingida. Mas isto é a minha opinião...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2011 às 11:53)

Ecobcg, só se surgir algo mais próximo da costa, porque com o movimento da depressão dificilmente chegará algo.

A noite calma sem precipitação e sem trovoada, que bom finalmente uma noite para dormir descansado.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2011 às 12:43)

O céu já está a fechar parece que vamos ter alguma intabilidade para a tarde/inicio da noite. Existem células a sul mas isto é tudo uma incógnita por isso é uma questão de aguardar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2011 às 12:44)

Nestes últimos 2 dias estive por Degracia Cimeira novamente e, definitivamente, o frio já não é o mesmo que se sentia nos meses de Inverno mais marcados.

A mínima foi de apenas 4,9 ºC no dia 7 e ainda mais alta no dia 8, com 7,6 ºC.


Longe de valores como o desta fotografia, que se repetiam vezes inúmeras nos finais de tarde de Dezembro e Janeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Por aqui sigo com o céu nublado e 13.0ºC. Nada de chuva até agora, apenas aquele bocado de ontem em que choveu moderado.

Mínima de 9.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2011 às 14:16)

Há regiôes no baixo alentejo e algarve que estão sob influência de belos aguaceiros.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Mar 2011 às 15:04)

Uma dessas zonas é serpa


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 15:07)

Parece que finalmente a linha a Sul do país vai chegar ao algarve


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Mar 2011 às 15:14)

A imagem de satelite promete para este fim de tarde/noite 

Para ja nas Emas do IM ocorreu precipitaçao das 13h às 14h em:

Mértola *1,2mm*
Odemira *0,6mm*


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

Geiras disse:


> Parece que finalmente a linha a Sul do país vai chegar ao algarve



Não estou assim tão certo disso... A zona de Sagres sim, mas mais que isso ainda tenho dúvidas...e perece-me que já está a perder muita da sua intensidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 15:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Não estou assim tão certo disso... A zona de Sagres sim, mas mais que isso ainda tenho dúvidas...e perece-me que já está a perder muita da sua intensidade.



Vá, ainda assim deve apanhar a zona de Faro. Aguardaremos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Mar 2011 às 16:00)

Das 14h às 15h mais alguns aguaceiros fracos renderam alguns mm nas Emas do IM:

Odemira *1,3mm*
Aljezur *1,1mm*


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2011 às 16:27)

Se olharem á imagem de satélite podem ver que deixa de haver o desenvolvimento vertical, que existia a sul de Faro e mesmo olhando ao radar pode-se ver que na ultima hora perdeu imenso da sua intensidade !!

Assim sendo sabendo-se que o ceu está muito nublado não espero mais do que uma chuva fraca se chegar a ocorrer a menos que haja uma nova reactivação pelo menos aqui na zona da serra Algarvia !!

Resumindo entre hoje e sábado penso que a serra algarvia e o baixo alentejo serão os sitios com maior probabilidade de chover mas longe dos valores registados na Terça de Carnaval em alguns sitios do Algarve.

Em relação ao Hirlam, sinceramente tenho muitas dúvidas em relação a este modelo, porque sobrestima muitas vezes a quantidade de precipitação que ocorre no litoral, mas pronto é a minha opinião, e falo respeitante entre tarde de Quinta e a tarde de Sexta que coloca acima dos 40 mm no Sotavento Algarvio !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Mar 2011 às 16:38)

precipitação em Serpa das 14 ás 16h - 2,2mm
parece-me a actividade proveniente de Espanha vai afectar o baixo Alentejo


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 16:41)

Geiras disse:


> Parece que finalmente a linha a Sul do país vai chegar ao algarve



Retiro o que escrevi, pelo menos por agora. Apesar a linha continuar ali "parada" já está a perder intensidade...

Aliás, vendo as imagens de satélite a linha vai mesmo morrer.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2011 às 17:27)

Por aqui o resto da manhã e tarde foram muito agradáveis, com céu parcialmente nublado e com uma máxima a chegar aos *18,2ºC*. 
Quanto a chuva, nem vê-la. Conforme já tinha previsto, acabou por ficar tudo no mar e um pouquinho em Sagres. Por outro lado, o Baixo-Alentejo  acabou por ser contemplado com boas células e precipitação.

Por agora sigo com 16,0ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 17:29)

Já começa a ficar frio  12.1ºC e 71% HR, 1018 hPa. Hoje ainda não choveu.
Vento moderado com rajadas por vezes.

Máxima de 13.4ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2011 às 17:56)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Das 14h às 15h mais alguns aguaceiros fracos renderam alguns mm nas Emas do IM:
> 
> Odemira *1,3mm*
> Aljezur *1,1mm*



Sai de Aljezur perto das 14h para voltar a Lisboa, e posso dizer que no caminho, precisamente entre Aljezur e Odemira, houve locais onde entrou uma célula gigante que certamente rendeu muito mais que esses 1mm. Apanhei chuvas torrenciais com um outro relâmpago durante mais de 15 min. 

Parece-me que, quer pelo radar quer pelo que observei, a célula passou de raspão quer em Aljezur quer em Odemira, em duas extremidades diferentes.

Isto para dizer que não foram apenas aguaceiros fracos que passaram pela zona.

Cumps


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Mar 2011 às 18:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sai de Aljezur perto das 14h para voltar a Lisboa, e posso dizer que no caminho, precisamente entre Aljezur e Odemira, houve locais onde entrou uma célula gigante que certamente rendeu muito mais que esses 1mm. Apanhei chuvas torrenciais com um outro relâmpago durante mais de 15 min.
> 
> Parece-me que, quer pelo radar quer pelo que observei, a célula passou de raspão quer em Aljezur quer em Odemira, em duas extremidades diferentes.
> 
> ...



Sim,tambem pareceu-me que a célula era bastante grande e por certo haveria locais onde acumulasse mais milimetros...A célula nasceu precisamente entre as duas localidades afastando-se depois para o mar..

Entre as 16h e as 17h nas Emas do IM  destacam-se:

Beja *5,6mm*
Alvalade *4,1mm*
Odemira *3,3mm*
Sines *1,0mm*

EDIT

Entre as 17h e as 18h destacam-se:

Beja *4,0mm*
Alvalade *2,1mm*
Sines *2,1mm*
Odemira *1,3mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 20:36)

Sigo com 11.5ºC e 74% HR. Dia monótono de céu nublado.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2011 às 20:43)

Todos os modelos apontam que aquilo que o pessoal sonhava vai-se desvanecer, sendo que neste momento somente o GFS mostra essa tal ciclógenese.
Sinceramente neste momento já me parece o mais provável pois o AA nessa estará bem forte e empurrará essa depressão se existir rapidamente para leste ...
A unica hipótese será como disse anteriormente que ela caia a Sudoeste do Algarve formando uma cut-off, caso contrário o dia de Domingo e inicio de Segunda será apenas um dia de instabilidade com um sistema frontal associado ...
É pena, mas são coisas da vida !!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (12h04)
Temperatura mínima = 8,2 ºC (04h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 23:25)

Já a reportar de Évora:
Durante a tarde passei por uma das células que atravessaram o baixo Alentejo, muita chuva e com períodos da mesa«ma muito forte. Apenas vi uma DEA. 

As ribeiras do Algarve Este e Baixo Alentejo, (até Beja) com caudais significativos. 

Temp actual de 9.9ºC
Máxima de 13.4ºC
Acumulados hoje uns fantásticos 0.2mm


----------



## jodecape (10 Mar 2011 às 00:03)

Boa noite a todos . Hoje aqui por Pias entre as 15.00 e as 17.00 choveu forte a moderado rendendo 17mm. Umas fotos tiradas a sul de Pias por volta das 14.50 :assobio:  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us  Fonte I.M.  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us  Boa noite a todos.


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Mar 2011 às 00:27)

Excelentes fotos Belo cenário


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

Neste momento em serpa céu muito nublado , á pouco a temperaturas já ultrapassou os 20ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2011 às 16:35)

Ai e está a 1º trovoada de hoje no baixo alentejo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2011 às 16:43)

Ao lado de serpa como sempre


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2011 às 18:24)

Boas! sou membro novo no forum com gostinho especial por meteorologia. Vou começar a reportar a partir de Beja.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2011 às 18:37)

bem vinda pax júlia


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

Sigo ainda com 13.7ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas. Decidi pôr os timelapses apenas em episódios que os mereçam, porque dá algum trabalho e o tamanho do timelapse é algo grande e converter isso tudo ao fim do dia seria moroso.


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

não é bem-vinda mas sim bem-vindo! lol
A reportar a forte trovoada que se formou cerca das 16h mesmo por cima da cidade com bastante aparato electrico.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

Até porque Pax Júlia não é o nome da pessoa mas sim o nome romano de Beja


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Até porque Pax Júlia não é o nome da pessoa mas sim o nome romano de Beja



muito bem hehe


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

bem vindo , é bom ter mais alguem do alentejo


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (14h34)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (05h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Mar 2011 às 21:34)

pax_julia disse:


> A reportar a forte trovoada que se formou cerca das 16h mesmo por cima da cidade com bastante aparato electrico.



O Baixo Alentejo a ficar bem representado (nomeadamente a Margem Esquerda do Guadiana - Moura, Pias, Serpa) e agora um membro de Beja! Estive em Beja à tarde e assisti a essa trovoada. Tive chuva moderada até ao cruzamento de Baleizão, no caminho Beja-Serpa-Moura, por volta das 16:30.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2011 às 22:18)

pax_julia disse:


> não é bem-vinda mas sim bem-vindo! lol
> A reportar a forte trovoada que se formou cerca das 16h mesmo por cima da cidade com bastante aparato electrico.



 Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por vezes pouco nublado. Já tenho saudades da chuva e da trovoada. 

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC

Vamos ver, se amanhã regressam os aguaceiros e as trovoadas ao Algarve. Vendo as previsões do ECM estão boas colocam cerca de 17 mm para amanhã.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 00:51)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos . Hoje aqui por Pias entre as 15.00 e as 17.00 choveu forte a moderado rendendo 17mm. Umas fotos tiradas a sul de Pias por volta das 14.50 :assobio:



Só vi isto agora, muito interessante, obrigado pelo registo. Essa estrutura durou mais ou menos quanto tempo ?


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 00:55)

Vince disse:


> Só vi isto agora, muito interessante, obrigado pelo registo. Essa estrutura durou mais ou menos quanto tempo ?



Não é um funnel cloud?


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 01:01)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O Baixo Alentejo a ficar bem representado (nomeadamente a Margem Esquerda do Guadiana - Moura, Pias, Serpa) e agora um membro de Beja! Estive em Beja à tarde e assisti a essa trovoada. Tive chuva moderada até ao cruzamento de Baleizão, no caminho Beja-Serpa-Moura, por volta das 16:30.



É verdade, o Baixo Alentejo era das zonas menos representadas no fórum, mas tem vindo a melhorar, bem vindo pax_julia.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 01:05)

Geiras disse:


> Não é um funnel cloud?



Difícil de saber só por fotografias sem ter visto ao vivo ou em vídeo, se havia rotação na base da nuvem, persistência, etc,etc.  Às vezes há estruturas bastante enganadoras nas nuvens  (ver este site) mas esta em foto se não foi, engana bem, embora no perfil vertical do radar e no satélite não se veja nada de muito especial.


----------



## pax_julia (11 Mar 2011 às 09:30)

Geiras disse:


> Não é um funnel cloud?



Parecia uma funnel cloud, mas nao evidenciei rotacao! Ja vi disso algumas vezes por estas bandas! Obrigado plas boas vindas pessoal


----------



## pax_julia (11 Mar 2011 às 09:35)

Bons dias! Por beja, ceu encoberto. Vento de quadrante leste. 11 graus. Vamos ver o que reserva a tarde, espero que seja como a de ontem. Satelite favoravel!


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Mar 2011 às 09:48)

Boas

Chove bem por aqui, chuva moderada por enquanto sem trovoada. O satelite mostra elas a estalarem ali em baixo no mar, e uma delas já começou a atingir o Algarve


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Mar 2011 às 09:52)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O Baixo Alentejo a ficar bem representado (nomeadamente a Margem Esquerda do Guadiana - Moura, Pias, Serpa) e agora um membro de Beja! Estive em Beja à tarde e assisti a essa trovoada. Tive chuva moderada até ao cruzamento de Baleizão, no caminho Beja-Serpa-Moura, por volta das 16:30.



sem se esquecer de mim castro verde


----------



## pax_julia (11 Mar 2011 às 10:12)

Ja deve estar a chover bem no sotavento algarvio. E trovoada, ha relatos?


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

chove muito por castro verde....


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Mar 2011 às 10:40)

ja chove em beja pax?


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Mar 2011 às 10:51)

por aqui ja rendeu 2 mm. e continua a chover bem


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Mar 2011 às 11:12)

Inicio de manha com chuva no Algarve 
Precipitaçao das 09h às 10 nas Emas do IM:

Castro Marim *4,9mm*
Faro *4,1mm*
Alcoutim *1,1mm*


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Mar 2011 às 11:15)

meteo caldas disse:


> inicio de manha com chuva no algarve
> Precipitaçao das 09h às 10 nas emas do im:
> 
> Castro marim *4,9mm*
> ...



castro verde- 3.8 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Mar 2011 às 11:17)

V.R.S.A.

Por chove ineterruptamente á horas, por vezes moderada, por vezes fraca... Um dia de inverno autentico.

Trovoada ainda nada...  Mas promete vir!

EDIT: Trovoada que ouvisse, mas segundo a DEA já houve descargas bem proximas daqui!!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 11:23)

A célula que está a entrar pelo sotavento parece que vem com alguma força. Atenção nas próximas horas pois a região que será mais afectada já levou com uma bela regadela esta semana.
Precipitações de 50mm darão quase de certeza cheias em principal na bacia do Gilão.

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado há já duas horas e chuva bem grada!


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Mar 2011 às 11:29)

ja tenho desde manha acumulados 4.4mm. Castro verde


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Mar 2011 às 12:00)

Precipitaçao entre as 10h e as 11h nas Emas do Im

Castro Marim *7,4mm*
Faro *6,6mm*
Alcoutim *3,2mm*
Castro Verde *3,2mm*
Almodovar *2,9mm*


----------



## Redfish (11 Mar 2011 às 12:01)

Desde a 09 horas tem chovido de forma moderada e constante nesta zona.

A avaliar pelas ultimas imagens do Sat24 e  radar do IM parece que temos 2 celulas em formação a Sul do Algarve podendo trazer alguma animação extra para a tarde.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 12:02)

Já ouvi um trovão mas nada mais.... a chuva está mais fraca agora! Pelo radar parece que a precipitação está a perder intensidade mas no sotavento ainda pode haver qualquer coisa de trovoada


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Lagoa também já chove, de forma fraca, com *1,8mm *acumulados para já.

A minima da noite foi de *9,4ºC* e neste momento sigo com 13,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## pax_julia (11 Mar 2011 às 12:17)

Por Beja chove ininterruptamente ha cerca de duas horas, por vezes moderada. Acumulado 3mm. Ate agora so um trovao. Ta frio 12graus, vento por vezes moderado de sueste aumenta o desconforto termico!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Mar 2011 às 12:17)

Já se ouve trovoada ao fundo... Chove moderado com pinga bem grossa!!


----------



## jodecape (11 Mar 2011 às 12:27)

Vince disse:


> Só vi isto agora, muito interessante, obrigado pelo registo. Essa estrutura durou mais ou menos quanto tempo ?



Bom dia Vince, desde a primeira foto até à ultima passaram 10 minutos, chamou me a atenção a sua forma mas como se pode ver na ultima foto tudo se desfez ,quanto a rotação pareceu me não existir.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2011 às 12:37)

Bom dia ... belo dia de Inverno numa altura em que volta a chover torrencialmente tal como aconteceu entras as 11h e as 12h, como como não tinha visto ainda este ano!!
Belo dia de Inverno .. venha mais !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Mar 2011 às 12:42)

Chove muito agora... a trovoada ouve-se esporádicamente, penso que venha no mar...

O vento junta-se á festa, com rajadas por vezes fortes!!

EDIT:Está a ficar negro como noite...o que vem lá?! 

edit 2: a trovoada ouve-se cada vez mais perto... parecem os passos do godzila :P


----------



## Tempo (11 Mar 2011 às 12:51)

Espero hoje alguma chuva aqui por Torres Vedras, será que vou ter sorte?


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 13:01)

Por aqui já só chuvisca neste momento! vamos ver se vem mais qualquer coisa. Boa célula a entrar na zona de Monte Gordo e Vila Real S. António!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2011 às 13:29)

Por aqui parece que a chuva está a querer parar. *5mm* acumulados para já.


----------



## pax_julia (11 Mar 2011 às 13:31)

E continua a chuva. Hoje vamos ter uma boa acumulação. A temperatura desceu para os 11ºC


----------



## Redfish (11 Mar 2011 às 13:38)

Bom parece que não tarda e o Sol está de volta...

Não chove por aqui desde as 13 horas.


----------



## amando96 (11 Mar 2011 às 13:55)

20.5mm acumulados, começou a chover às 8:40 e ainda não parou, mas agora chove com muito pouca intensidade.

12.2ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Mar 2011 às 14:00)

Bem as coisas por aqui complicam-se ...

Já á inundaçoes...

Chove torrencialmente...

Vou fazer fotos!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2011 às 14:11)

Boas, por aqui, as trovoadas estalaram  Embora, não tenham sido mesmo por cima. Neste momento, o sol espreita. 

Até ao momento, levo 17 mm acumulados. 

Fantástico mês de Março, até ao momento levo 101 mm. já choveu em 11 dias de Março mais do que em Janeiro e Fevereiro juntos.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 14:13)

sol aqui! 
A ponta bastante activa desta linha de instabilidade está a afectar a zona de Vila Real S. António mas já não será por muito mais tempo penso eu...os acumulados nesta zona devem ser interessantes


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2011 às 14:14)

Precipitação acumulada em serpa hoje - 9mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2011 às 14:32)

O Hirlam para previsão para esta tarde mostra isto:


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 15:00)

Hum... não confio muito nessa previsão do Hirlam. Talvez se refira ao que já passou hoje de manhã e que ainda afecta o parte do sotavento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2011 às 15:57)

E a chuva continua....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 15:59)

Pessoal, Tornado, vejam lá se conseguem alguma coisa também de Altura, na minha zona, tenho agua em casa. 

A Ribeira do Álamo esta totalmente descontrolada.


----------



## actioman (11 Mar 2011 às 16:06)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pessoal, Tornado, vejam lá se conseguem alguma coisa também de Altura, na minha zona, tenho agua em casa.
> 
> A Ribeira do Álamo esta totalmente descontrolada.




Epá isso é que é pior Gil . Este é o lado menos agradável da meteorologia... 

Por aqui dia cinzento, com muito pouco precipitação. Tendo registado 0,3mm pouco depois da meia noite e agora à pouco mais 0,3mm. Embora sob a forma de chuva fraca e chuvisco, parece que se está a querer intensificar por aqui. 

Temperatura actual: 11,1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2011 às 16:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pessoal, Tornado, vejam lá se conseguem alguma coisa também de Altura, na minha zona, tenho agua em casa.
> 
> A Ribeira do Álamo esta totalmente descontrolada.



Espero que não seja muito grave Gil e que não hajam grandes estragos na tua casa e nessa zona!

De facto, é como o Actionman disse... este é o lado desagradável da meteorologia...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 16:16)

Eu bem sei... já não é a primeira vez que isto acontece. Eu estou por Évora, mas quando tiver fotos eu reporto-as.

Mas a ultima vez fui a cerca de 15 anos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 16:51)

Deixo aqui as primeiras fotos da minha zona, Altura, Alagoinha. 

200 metros a norte da minha casa. Por cima de um pontão da ribeira do Álamo:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Visto de um ponto Alto:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A minha cada vista a partir da EN125, que chegou a estar cortada ao transito, e penso que ainda está:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A Ribeira passa a esquerda desta foto, não aparece na foto, isso é tudo planicie aluvial. 

Peço desculpa pela má qualidade mas chegaram-me via MMS, Quando tiver de melhor qualidade envio.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 17:03)

Mais fotos e com melhor qualidade:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Mar 2011 às 17:07)

Impressionantes as fotos Com tanta agua que caiu já era de esperar


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2011 às 17:15)

Tavira segue o mês com *74.9* mm.

Choveu assim tanto? Depende da normal que utilizarmos para fazer a comparação.

De acordo com a normal do período *1941-70*, a precipitação média para o mês de Março, em Tavira, é de *78.6 mm*.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Mar 2011 às 17:16)

Aqui tambem foi muito complicado...

Houve muita agua... estou a editar as fotos... não foge muito ás de Altura!!

Quem saiu de carro deveria sair de barco


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2011 às 17:16)

Alguém sabe como está o rio Gilão? A ribeira do Almargem? E a ribeira de Cacela Velha?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 17:24)

frederico disse:


> Alguém sabe como está o rio Gilão? A ribeira do Almargem? E a ribeira de Cacela Velha?



Não sei. Mas pela informação que me chegou as duas ribeiras que vão desaguar a Manta Rota também estavam totalmente fora delas.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 17:28)

chuva fraca por aqui!

Espero que não haja estragos muito avultados na região do sotavento


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

Pelo radar o grosso da precipitação ficou mesmo entre Tavira e VRSA. Parece-me que as freguesias mais fustigadas foram: Conceição de Tavira, Cacela e Altura.


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

Pelas minhas contas faltam cerca de 100 mm para Tavira atingir o total médio para um ano hidrológico de acordo com a normal 61-90 (576 mm).


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 17:42)

Pode ser que ainda atinja o valor médio bem como todas as zonas Algarvias, se bem que às vezes 100mm aqui nos Algarves seja bem dificil de conseguir. À partida quando o tempo "levantar" tou à espera que se mantenha seco durante umas boas semanas mas posso enganar-me e termos um resto de Março e Abril super chuvoso.


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2011 às 17:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Pode ser que ainda atinja o valor médio bem como todas as zonas Algarvias, se bem que às vezes 100mm aqui nos Algarves seja bem dificil de conseguir. À partida quando o tempo "levantar" tou à espera que se mantenha seco durante umas boas semanas mas posso enganar-me e termos um resto de Março e Abril super chuvoso.



Estou a contar com mais 20 a 40 mm para Domingo e Segunda. Depois bastará que o trimestre Abril/Maio/Junho fique na média, e o que parece um ano chuvoso para muitos, não passará de um ano normalíssimo e dentro da média.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2011 às 17:54)

Este Março em termos de precipitação tem sido excelente, há quantos anos não tinhamos um Março assim tão chuvoso? Março até agora foi o 2º mês mais chuvoso a seguir a Dezembro neste ano hidrológico. Se formos ver a última década, penso que só em 2001 é que tivemos um Março assim. Se tiver enganado, alguém que me corrija. Os próximos dias, poderão ser complicados essencialmente Domingo e 2ªfeira segundo o Hirlam, o ECM e o GFS que coloca 34 mm.

Tenho um amigo que mora na zona dos Morenos e diz que a ponte da Ribeira da Asseca está submersa.


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2011 às 18:00)

Na estação de Tavira o segundo mês mais chuvoso, até ao momento, foi Novembro. Mas se as previsões para os próximos dias forem cumpridas Março poderá ficar como o segundo mês mais chuvoso deste ano hidrológico na capital do sotavento.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2011 às 18:05)

Sigo com 11.1ºC e 84% HR mas vento moderado e constante com chuva fraca o que baixa a sensação térmica imenso  Pressão em descida acentuada desde as 0:00 com 1007 hPa neste momento.


----------



## Stormm (11 Mar 2011 às 18:11)

Boas, por aqui o dia tem sido de chuva que de manhã pode-se dizer que foi forte nalguns momentos. Como o meu vizinho algarvio1980 ja referiu, por volta das 14h deu para ouvir alguns trovoes embora terem sido longe.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado, com alguns sinais a sul de chuva para a noite.
Como estamos de previsões para esta noite?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 18:37)

Só mais algumas imangens.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 18:39)

Évora:
Por aqui o dia foi de chuva também, mas nada como na minha terra. 
Acumulados hoje: 11.7mm
Temp. Máxima: 12.3ºC
Temp. Mínima: 9ºC


----------



## amando96 (11 Mar 2011 às 19:21)

Tenho 56.7mm acumulados hoje, 30mm dos quais me apanharam desprevenido quando fui dar um passeio, isto repetiu-se:





mas adicionem mais 80 cm de água, é como estava há momentos.

A chuva continua a cair...


----------



## actioman (11 Mar 2011 às 19:37)

Realmente fotos impressionantes , até me deixam arrepiado só de pensar como estarão as casas das pessoas!
Gil espero que os teus familiares que estejam por lá (pais possivelmente), tenham conseguido retirar as coisas a tempo . Um abraço e força desde aqui! 

Por cá tem estado a chover por vezes de forma moderada e assim em coisa de 3 horas já tenho 9mm de água! É o dia de Março com mais precipitação acumulada por aqui!

O nevoeiro também anda a rondar e já ao regressar do meu emprego os pontos mais altos se viam "encapotados" por este bonito fenómeno.











Dados actuais: 10,6ºC e 9,3mm de precipitação. Destaque igualmente para a Pressão Atmosférica com 1005hPa.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este Março em termos de precipitação tem sido excelente, há quantos anos não tinhamos um Março assim tão chuvoso? Março até agora foi o 2º mês mais chuvoso a seguir a Dezembro neste ano hidrológico. Se formos ver a última década, penso que só em 2001 é que tivemos um Março assim. Se tiver enganado, alguém que me corrija. Os próximos dias, poderão ser complicados essencialmente Domingo e 2ªfeira segundo o Hirlam, o ECM e o GFS que coloca 34 mm.
> 
> Tenho um amigo que mora na zona dos Morenos e diz que a ponte da Ribeira da Asseca está submersa.



Fala por ti ... eu só hoje cheguei á media, sendo que neste momento este mês segue com cerca de 50 mm e mesmo assim acima da média !!
Desculpa se estou enganado mas o ano passado não foi extremamente chuvoso ou foi apenas Fevereiro


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Só mais algumas imangens.





Bons registos.


----------



## Stormm (11 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

Sigo com 14º vento 10 km/h WSW e chuva fraca.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2011 às 21:08)

precipitação em Serpa hoje - 12,7mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

Obrigado pelo apoio e pela força!! Sim, esta tudo bem, é sé mais a limpeza das lamas. Que já não é pouco mas podia ser bem pior.
E esta novamente a chover fortemente na zona, com os terrenos saturados qualquer agua a mais salta fora das ribeiras.


Évora:
Por aqui a chuva continua também, já estamos com 14.3mm hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2011 às 21:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (12h40)
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (07h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Muita chuva  também por Estremoz a partir do meio da tarde. Por agora a chuva é moderada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## pax_julia (11 Mar 2011 às 21:46)

chuva moderada a forte entre as 19h e as 20h, entre as 11h e as 19h chuva fraca a moderada. Hoje foi um dia bem regado lol com a temperatura sempre constante nos 11 a 12ºC.


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2011 às 22:22)

A barragens de Beliche e Odeleite estão com os 2 descarregadores abertos e a do Beliche até tem o descarregador de fundo aberto também. Vários momentos houve em que a precipitação atingiu mais de 100mm por hora. A estrada EN122 substituída pelo IC27 (Vila Real - Mértola - Beja) está submersa em torno da Junqueira (Castro Marim) nos pontos onde atravessa a ribeira do Beliche...


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2011 às 22:31)

Tavira segue o mês com *79.6 mm* e já ultrapassou a média da normal 41-70. Não me recordo de um Março tão chuvoso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

Agreste disse:


> A barragens de Beliche e Odeleite estão com os 2 descarregadores abertos e a do Beliche até tem o descarregador de fundo aberto também. Vários momentos houve em que a precipitação atingiu mais de 100mm por hora. A estrada EN122 substituída pelo IC27 (Vila Real - Mértola - Beja) está submersa em torno da Junqueira (Castro Marim) nos pontos onde atravessa a ribeira do Beliche...



Onde obtens essa informação? Não é no SNIRH pois não?

Évora:
Por aqui já com 16.1 mm hoje.

Altura:
Continuam a nascer linhas de instabilidade, células que vão descarregar na zona já bem saturada hoje.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

SERPA ESTE MÊS SEGUE COM 50,7MM


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

luis mestre disse:


> SERPA ESTE MÊS SEGUE COM 50,7MM



Mesmo usando óculos, felizmente vejo bem as letras em pequeno


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

Na última hora *17,1mm* em Castro Marim.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

No céu pouco nublado que está por estas bandas avistam-se bem os clarões a este. Parece que vai tudo parar ao mesmo sítio!
Este ano parece que é nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra primeiro foi o extremo oeste e agora o extremo este . No centro Algarvio o Inverno tem sido bem moderado com as ribeiras no máximo a meio caudal.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2011 às 23:44)

AnDré disse:


> Na última hora *17,1mm* em Castro Marim.



Isso é muita água para o estado em que os solos se encontram na região!


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2011 às 23:46)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Onde obtens essa informação? Não é no SNIRH pois não?
> 
> Évora:
> Por aqui já com 16.1 mm hoje.
> ...



Não. É do local mesmo. Estive lá...


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2011 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

A noite foi fresca, com uma minima de *7,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.
A manhã tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a brilha durante a maior parte do tempo. No entanto, neste momento está mais nublado, com uma boa célula que passou na zona do Sitio das Fontes e deixou lá 1,8mm acumulados. Aqui por Silves, apenas notei alguns pingos, nada de especial.

Neste momento a temperatura está nos 14,6ºC, mas já esteve nuns agradáveis *17,9ºC* às 11h06.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2011 às 12:21)

Ontem, por volta das 19 horas, choveu torrencialmente em Faro durante 15 minutos. Por volta, da meia-noite quando vim para Olhão, apanhei nevoeiro cerrado na EN125 e via-se bem os relâmpagos a este.

Hoje, está o sol mas pelo radar, já se vê precipitação na zona de Albufeira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2011 às 12:35)

> *Mau tempo no Algarve: Chuva intensa provoca inundações em Altura e corta EN125 (com fotos)[/B]
> 
> A chuva forte que se abateu sobre o Sotavento Algarvio esta manhã e início de tarde resultou em algumas inundações na zona da Altura, no concelho de Castro Marim.
> 
> ...


*

Aqui fica a notícia de ontem.*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Mar 2011 às 13:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui fica a notícia de ontem.



Hehehehe.
Parabéns!! Estas a ficar com o Blogue conhecido!! 

Évora:
Mínima de 8.6ºC
Actual de 14.4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2011 às 13:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hehehehe.
> Parabéns!! Estas a ficar com o Blogue conhecido!!
> 
> Évora:
> ...



Agradeço-te também, pelo facto, de deixares publicar as fotos. Obrigado Gil.


----------



## amando96 (12 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

Está a formar-se algo..






Tirada há pouco:







já houvi descargas eléctricas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mar 2011 às 17:03)

Boas,

Por aqui mais uma celula que descarregou bem por aqui...

Só faltam as minhas fotos, estou com alguns problemas mas assim que tiver resolvido coloco...

Bons registos Malta...

Por aqui um belo Arco-Iris marca presença... Já tirei fotos tambem!!


----------



## pax_julia (12 Mar 2011 às 17:22)

Por Beja amanheceu com os ceus cobertos que gradualmente deram espaco a ceu pouco nubulado. Em suma, foi um dia bem traquilo! Temperaturas a oscilarem entre os 9,8graus as 0:3Oh e os 17,5graus cerca das 12h.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2011 às 17:37)

Sigo com 12.1ºC, e 81% de HR. 1003 hPa, o que vem aí?


Desculpem a má qualidade, o telemóvel falhou nalguma coisa 




Neste momento ás 17:39 está menos negro

Edit 2 17:44: Destaque para a estação do *actioman* em Elvas com rajada de *58.7 km/h*


----------



## amando96 (12 Mar 2011 às 20:37)

Por cá a chuva também se despediu com um arco-íris "duplo" mas na camera não se nota muito bem o segundo.






4mm acumulados, 11.1ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

Na zona Alte/Benafim/Salir choveu muito entre o meio dia e as 3 da tarde em regime de aguaceiros  fortes e ainda ouvi dois trovões. Na zona onde estive deu para assistir à formação da célula, estive no limite entre o céu claro e o céu carregado, nem deu para ver donde vinha ao certo parecia que ganhava força naquele local e tinha um deslocamento sudoeste-leste.
Resumindo ficou tudo alagado e as ribeiras da zona levavam grandes cheias. A ribeira da Tôr(Quarteira), na zona da Tôr, que de manhã ia quieta no seu leito, ao final da tarde ia de lado a lado.
Aqui por Loulé por onde me encontro agora constatei que quase não choveu.

Aguarda-se a precipitação das próximas horas que se for forte poderá causar alguns problemas em algumas zonas com especial atenção à bacia do Gilão.


----------



## Manuel Brito (12 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

Boas.
Sigo com 13º, 0.2mm acumulados hoje, vento 300º 04kt (WNW 07km/h) e céu limpo. Pressão: 1005hPa


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2011 às 22:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,2 ºC (14h59)
Temperatura mínima = 9,7 ºC (07h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mar 2011 às 23:37)

Boas,

Ca estão as primeiras fotos das inundações de ontem ao principio da tarde por Vila Real...


























E hoje ao meio da tarde o arco-iris ( duplo )






Fica Registado


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 23:39)

]ToRnAdO[;269345 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Ca estão as primeiras fotos das inundações de ontem ao principio da tarde por Vila Real...
> Já ponho mais...



Isso está complicado para esses lados..


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 23:41)

andres disse:


> Isso está complicado para esses lados..



Para que ocupar bastante lugar com a repetição das mesmas fotos na mesma página do tópico


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 23:50)

]ToRnAdO[;269345 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Ca estão as primeiras fotos das inundações de ontem ao principio da tarde por Vila Real...
> 
> ...



Exelente foto, muito bom


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

Geiras disse:


> Para que ocupar bastante lugar com a repetição das mesmas fotos na mesma página do tópico



Repetições... onde?? em 3 ruas diferentes?? sim de facto são parecidas... mas nao sao repetidas...

V.R.S.A.

Ceu com algumas nuvens e temp_12.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

]ToRnAdO[;269350 disse:
			
		

> Repetições... onde?? em 3 ruas diferentes?? sim de facto são parecidas... mas nao sao repetidas...
> 
> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Ceu com algumas nuvens e temp_12.1ºC



Não, é que ele nem tempo me deu para retirar as fotos, eu citei-te e ao citar-te as fotos são também citadas.

Eu fui ver o post postado e ia tirar as fotos. Nem me deu tempo para tal, começou logo a disparatar


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 00:14)

De nada Algarvio 1980!!! Sempre uns para os outros!!

Belas fotos Tornado!!! Sei muito bem o que isso é na nossa Cidade!! Bem me lembro do dia 03-11-2007!!!! Lembras-te? Foi ainda bem pior que isso, a escola secundária ate foi evacuada, eu ainda la andava!!! Grande susto nesse dia...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 00:16)

Grande Atenção ao Algarve novamente!!! 
Mais uma vaga de chuva forte pela imagem de radar!!
Células em formação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 00:18)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> De nada Algarvio 1980!!! Sempre uns para os outros!!
> 
> Belas fotos Tornado!!! Sei muito bem o que isso é na nossa Cidade!! Bem me lembro do dia 03-11-2007!!!! Lembras-te? Foi ainda bem pior que isso, a escola secundária ate foi evacuada, eu ainda la andava!!! Grande susto nesse dia...



Grande dia esse, como esquecerei!! Meteu respeito, tanta agua!!

obrigadão!!

Venham elas!!


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 00:21)

andres disse:


> Não, é que ele nem tempo me deu para retirar as fotos, eu citei-te e ao citar-te as fotos são também citadas.
> 
> Eu fui ver o post postado e ia tirar as fotos. Nem me deu tempo para tal, começou logo a disparatar



Deixo ficar o post porque não só serviu para ti como para a restante comunidade se lembrar quando for citar Imagens na mesma página, aliás está nas regras do fórum 

** Evita a repetição de mapas, previsões ou imagens já colocadas por outros membros.*

Ver Regras aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2011 às 00:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Grande Atenção ao Algarve novamente!!!
> Mais uma vaga de chuva forte pela imagem de radar!!
> Células em formação.



Sem dúvida Gil, parece que a noite vai ser de chuva e trovoada novamente.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 00:25)

Geiras disse:


> Deixo ficar o post porque não só serviu para ti como para a restante comunidade se lembrar quando for citar Imagens na mesma página, aliás está nas regras do fórum



Para mim não serviu de nada, pois eu ia apagar as fotos por mim próprio.

Tornado, esse dia, foi quando ?

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mesmo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 00:43)

Vem lá fruta...

Barlavento primeiro, e depois logo se ve...

Parece ir forte!!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 01:38)

]ToRnAdO[;269366 disse:
			
		

> Vem lá fruta... Barlavento primeiro, e depois logo se ve... Parece ir forte!!



Sim, com actividade eléctrica já na parte do barlavento do Algarve. Albufeira, Faro, Olhão talvez com maior probabilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas dentro de uma hora.

ImapWeather


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 01:42)

Fonte


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 02:51)

A situação parece complicar-se. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em opinião pessoal penso que o IM devia ter lançado Aviso, pois o mapa esta a verde, teve tempo para isso. Porque com o estado dos terrenos vai haver mais inundações com este cenário certamente.


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 03:22)

Por aqui nada de chuva, apenas alguns relampagos ainda longe a oeste.
Vamos esperar para ver porque o radar promete


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 03:29)

A situação promete, e mais grave é que a celula está a andar muito lentamente o que certamente irá fazer com haja cheias!!

Acompanhar!!

Edit: Oiço trovões... estranho!!


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 03:33)

]ToRnAdO[;269391 disse:
			
		

> A situação promete, e mais grave é que a celula está a andar muito lentamente o que certamente irá fazer com haja cheias!!
> 
> Acompanhar!!
> 
> Edit: Oiço trovões... estranho!!




Engraçado que pelo Sat a célula nao é assim muito grande e nao é muito vistosa, parece até ser de nuvens altas, no entanto é só fogo de vista porque ela é bastante activa pelo que o radar indica.
Á que acompanhar sim senhor.


----------



## pax_julia (13 Mar 2011 às 07:34)

Por Beja madrugada fresquinha com temperaturas a rondarem os 8 graus, cerca da 1h abateu-se sobre a cidade um nevoeiro de forma repentina. 7h fui acordado pela chuva, cai bem por estas bandas 11 graus!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2011 às 08:00)

Parece que vem ai borrasca...está a entrar pelo barlavento e deverá varrer todo o Algarve!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2011 às 09:37)

chuva forte e trovoada neste momento


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

Parte da noite e agora o inicio da manhã foram de alguma chuva, que rendeu *5,6mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *4,5mm *em Silves. De realçar o aguaceiro que caiu perto das 08h, que chegou aos *120 mm/h*.

De resto, a minima da noite foi de *8,7ºC *registados mesmo às 00h, e  neste momento sigo com 13,3ºC, céu a ficar menos nublado e vento fraco de N.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2011 às 10:08)

Por aqui a célula já passou descarregando bem durante 15 min e parece que vai ganhando actividade para leste. Aqui só ouvi um trovão e desde que passou já ouvi uns 5 para a região de Faro/Olhão.

Está a deixar de chover agora


----------



## Manuel Brito (13 Mar 2011 às 11:01)

Boas.
Sigo com 5.6mm, pressão 1003hPa. Forte trovoada aqui em Faro, com Scattered Cumulonimbus (equivalente a 4/8 de cobertura), vento calmo, céu muito nublado.

No aeroporto estava assim: LPFR 131030Z VRB01KT 9999 -SHRA SCT018CB SCT025 BKN040 11/10 Q1003


----------



## Manuel Brito (13 Mar 2011 às 11:54)

As previsões não são nada animadoras...

TAF LPFR 131100Z 1312/1412 20010KT 9999 SCT020 BKN040 
      TEMPO 1312/1412 4000 SHRA SCT008 BKN015 FEW018CB PROB30 
      TEMPO 1312/1321 VRB13G25KT 2000 +TSRA SCT004 BKN012 SCT017CB 
      BECMG 1322/1324 14005KT


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2011 às 13:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. Aguaceiros e trovoadas. Levo 6 mm acumulados até ao momento. Tavira leva 18.88 mm.

Referir que a província de Huelva está hoje e amanhã em aviso laranja para a precipitação.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2011 às 14:10)

Sigo com 11.0ºC e um aguaceiro moderado que por aqui passou. 1003 hPa.


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 14:18)

Boas, por aqui noite de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada, neste momento sigo com céu nublado 14ºc e vento 11km/h SSE.
Vamos ver o que a meteorologia nos deixa para esta tarde de domingo.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2011 às 14:35)

Aguaceiro forte!   11.1ºC 90% HR





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dá para ver as gotas na webcam


----------



## Brunomc (13 Mar 2011 às 14:58)

Boas 

Parece que ha um aguaceiro forte e trovoada perto de Montemor-o-Novo 

por aqui caiu um aguaceiro fraco a pouco mais de 10 minutos


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 16:10)

Tive a ver atentamente o satelite e é impressão minha ou vem ai "molho" para o final da tarde?


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

Ontem durante a tarde houve bons aguaceiros e trovoada na zona entre Tavira e VRSA. Tarde interessante, com formação de células na serra do Caldeirão, que se deslocavam depois para sueste em direcção à foz do Guadiana. Um evento meteorológico típico da Primavera algarvia. 

___________________________________________________

Hoje a região de Tavira e VRSA já teve boas acumulações, a rondar os 20 mm.

________________________________________

O grosso da precipitação, contudo, ainda está no mar, a sul da costa algarvia. Observando os modelos, não me é possível dizer onde ficará a maior parte da chuva: ora apostam no sotavento, ora no barlavento, ou ainda na Andaluzia. Provavelmente, será o último grande evento do mês na região. Depois, seguir-se-ão vários dias de anticiclone: muito sol e temperaturas amenas, óptimo para os turistas.


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 17:25)

Pelo radar e pelo satélite poderemos ter festa mais cedo do que os modelos previam.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 17:40)

Boas,

Por aqui inicio de manha com trovoada e chuva por vezes forte, e que se manteve constante até as 13:30 sensivelmente sempre acompanhada de trovoada!!

Os quartel dos bombeiros apitaram varias vezes, não sei porquê, mas suponho por inundações!! caiu muita agua outra vez, e parece que lá vem mais!!

Não dava para tirar fotos a raios, pois estavam escondidos nas nuvens (malandros) e eram dispersos. Desisti...

Por agora não chove, ceu com boa abertas, e 15.7ºC


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 17:47)

Está a sul. Veremos onde entra o grosso da festa, sotavento, barlavento ou Huelva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 17:58)

Évora:
Por aqui chove torrencialmente!! 
Grande aguaceiro

EDIT:
Trovoada forte!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 18:07)

frederico disse:


> Está a sul. Veremos onde entra o grosso da festa, sotavento, barlavento ou Huelva.



Penso que será os 3 a terem o grosso, mas mais propicio no Sotavento / Huelva!!

Maquina está a postos!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Mar 2011 às 18:08)

Troveja muito forte a norte de Évora (Bacelo).

E deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz ontem à tarde, nos últimos anos o granizo até tinha sido raro, mas este ano não perdoou e ontem durante a tarde caiu mais uma granizada!!!
Reparem no filme que fiz aqui na janela:

 Ai o meu carrinho.


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 18:10)

Precipitação a sul do Algarve. Se calhar vai entrar antes da meia-noite.


----------



## dpaes (13 Mar 2011 às 18:16)

Aiiiiii uma chuva forte de Granizo em Evora agora mesmo....


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 18:16)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora:
> Por aqui chove torrencialmente!!
> Grande aguaceiro
> 
> ...



Pela imagem do radar isso é forte! E Portalegre está na "enfiada" dessa instabilidade. 

Aqui pelo contrario hoje é novamente dia não... Tudo ao lado! 

Uns míseros 1,2mm que pouco mais deverá aumentar até ao fim do dia e uma temperatura de 12,5ºC.
Dia de nebulosidade variável, alternando entro o parcialmente nublado e o muito nublado. Vai anoitecendo.


----------



## dpaes (13 Mar 2011 às 18:19)




----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2011 às 18:21)

Boa foto 

Parece que vem para estes lados essa célula, espero que deste vez tenha trovoada.


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 18:30)

Pessoal do Sul preparem-se ...


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 18:50)

dpaes brutal foto!!

Gil e GonçaloMPB pela vossa zona também foi uma granizada do género?

Deve ter sido assustador!

Estremoz também faz parte do "alvo". Poderá é já chegar por lá numa fase de dissipação


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Caio e muito mesmo!!! 
Eu já posto algumas fotos!!
Há muito tempo que não via uma granizada desta...


----------



## Toni Mau (13 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

Vivo a 500 metros do local onde essa foto foi tirada em Évora.

Confirmo que caiu bastante granizo, em 2 intervalos (primeiro 10 minutos e depois mais cinco), com trovoada mas sem vento considerável. Alguns alarmes dos carros dispararam durante a queda de granizo...

Penso que desde 1999/2000 que não caía tanto granizo na zona de Évora, pelo menos que me lembre.


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 19:02)

Toni Mau disse:


> Vivo a 500 metros do local onde essa foto foi tirada em Évora.
> 
> Confirmo que caiu bastante granizo, em 2 intervalos (primeiro 10 minutos e depois mais cinco), com trovoada mas sem vento considerável. Alguns alarmes dos carros dispararam durante a queda de granizo...
> 
> Penso que desde 1999/2000 que não caía tanto granizo na zona de Évora, pelo menos que me lembre.



Toni Mau sejas muito bem vindo e logo com um registo memorável! 

Por acaso recordas-te de uma saraivada enorme que por ai aconteceu entre 96-98 (não me lembro do ano nem do mês)?.
Eu estava ai por Évora no Q.G. e lembro-me da enormidade das pedras de gelo e do barulho incrível que ecoava por todo lado ao embaterem no chão. Muitos carros ficaram amolgados e os vidros partidos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

V.R.S.A.

O ceu intimida por aqui... a ver vamos o que lá vem!!


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 19:08)

]ToRnAdO[;269541 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> O ceu intimida por aqui... a ver vamos o que lá vem!!



Fogo ]ToRnAdO[, até que enfim que tens a máquina à mão e as pilhas lá dentro com carga! 

O teu céu intimida, mas pelo radar ficará mesmo só para "decoração", pois por ai não há grande actividade de momento . Vê-se ali uma _célulazita_ que estará a passar na zona da foz do Guadiana

Por cá vamos com 11,8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 19:11)

actioman disse:


> Fogo ]ToRnAdO[, até que enfim que tens a má quina à mão e as pilhas lá dentro com carga!
> 
> O teu céu intimida, mas pelo radar ficará mesmo só para "decoração", pois por ai não há grande actividade de momento . Vê-se ali uma _célulazita_ que estará a passar na zona da foz do Guadiana
> 
> Por cá vamos com 11,8ºC




E que descarregou bem... até fez fumo quando a chuva batia... Agora chove moderado e não actividade electrica!! O grosso está por vir!!


----------



## pax_julia (13 Mar 2011 às 19:13)

Por Beja ceu promissor a sudoeste e a norte. Abertas a oeste, levantou-se um vento moderado de leste e caiu um breve aguaceiro. Ve-se muita actividade electrica a norte, sera a celula que esta posicionada sobre evora! Acho que vamos ter uma noite animada a sul do tejo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 19:16)

Boas,

É um diluvio que cai por aqui agora com pequenas pedras de granizo!!

As estradas estao a ficar lotadas de agua!!!  e não para!! 

Parou á 5minutos... bem que espectaculo... que intensidade como já nao via á muito...

Agora tudo tranquilo!


----------



## eysler (13 Mar 2011 às 19:21)

Toni Mau disse:


> Vivo a 500 metros do local onde essa foto foi tirada em Évora.
> 
> Confirmo que caiu bastante granizo, em 2 intervalos (primeiro 10 minutos e depois mais cinco), com trovoada mas sem vento considerável. Alguns alarmes dos carros dispararam durante a queda de granizo...
> 
> Penso que desde 1999/2000 que não caía tanto granizo na zona de Évora, pelo menos que me lembre.



E na segunda vaga caíram algumas pedras bem gordas:






Também reparei nos alarmes dos carros


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2011 às 19:21)

pax_julia disse:


> Por Beja ceu promissor a sudoeste e a norte. Abertas a oeste, levantou-se um vento moderado de leste e caiu um breve aguaceiro. Ve-se muita actividade electrica a norte, sera a celula que esta posicionada sobre evora! Acho que vamos ter uma noite animada a sul do tejo


essa era a célula que era suposto vir para aqui mas não, é a tradição: Portalegre tem o seu escudo protector 

Sigo com 10.7ºC e 87% HR. Céu nublado com negro em aproximação.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 19:22)

Évora:
Por aqui e num espaço de 30 minutos ficamos com 18mm, onde 9.5 mm foram em apenas 10 minutos.
A temperatura caio os 12ºC para os 7.6ºC, agora estão 8ºC.

Aqui estão algumas das fotos que tirei:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Toni Mau (13 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

actioman disse:


> Toni Mau sejas muito bem vindo e logo com um registo memorável!
> 
> Por acaso recordas-te de uma saraivada enorme que por ai aconteceu entre 96-98 (não me lembro do ano nem do mês)?.
> Eu estava ai por Évora no Q.G. e lembro-me da enormidade das pedras de gelo e do barulho incrível que ecoava por todo lado ao embaterem no chão. Muitos carros ficaram amolgados e os vidros partidos.



Olá, obrigado!

Só tenho 20 anos, por isso é-me um pouco dificil relembrar episódios dessa altura, mas lembro-me claramente de um episódio de granizo forte, estava a 1km de Évora. Em 2000 se não me engano. Claramente desde essa altura que não caía tanto granizo aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mar 2011 às 19:31)

Isso para ai em Évora está muito complicado.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2011 às 19:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora:
> Por aqui e num espaço de 30 minutos ficamos com 18mm, onde 9.5 mm foram em apenas 10 minutos.
> A temperatura caio os 12ºC para os 7.6ºC, agora estão 8ºC.
> 
> Aqui estão algumas das fotos que tirei:





Excelente registo Gil.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

Mario, cuidado com o Geiras , porque ele ainda reclama contigo por teres as imagens citadas repetidas 

Exelentes fotos Gil_Algarvio 

Sabes o tamanho do granizo?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

V.R.S.A.

As tampas de esgotos já querem saltar 
... 







aqui fica uma delas... foi muita agua num curto espaço de tempo!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

andres disse:


> Mario, cuidado com o Geiras , porque ele ainda reclama contigo por teres as imagens citadas repetidas
> 
> Exelentes fotos Gil_Algarvio
> 
> Sabes o tamanho do granizo?



Entre os 0.5mm e 1 cm - Já é considerado Saraiva


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 20:07)

Começa agora a chover embora seja fraco ... o grosso está para vir!


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 20:20)

andres disse:


> Mario, cuidado com o Geiras , porque ele ainda reclama contigo por teres as imagens citadas repetidas
> 
> Exelentes fotos Gil_Algarvio
> 
> Sabes o tamanho do granizo?




Não está o Geiras, mas estou eu e reafirmo, qual a necessidade de repetir tanta imagem!?  Pensem um pouco nos outros que nos visitam e que o companheiro Mário sempre pede para se registarem em eventos de destaque no fórum. Isso para muitos nada significa (têm PC modernos e boas ligações à net), mas muitos outros acedem em condições mais fracas ao fórum e é uma carga desnecessária. Posso aceitar que se destaquem 1 ou 2 fotos, mas repetir assim uma "dose" delas é obra. Ainda que sejam espectaculares e assombrosas!

Que grande registo Gil! Isso é que foi saraivar!!!!

eysler, bem vindo também Évora rules! 

Por aqui temperatura actual nos 10,6ºC e monotonia total! Atá parece um Domingo à noite...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2011 às 20:21)

Parece-me que a zona menos saturada do Algarve é a parte central com zonas com pouco mais de 50mm ou nem isso, por isso a vir chuvada espero que calhe nesta região pois no sitio que tem sido costume (sotavento) acho que já não há capacidade de encaixe. 
Tem caído muita água dos céus de Olhão para lá! É o dilúvio!!! chamem o Noé...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 20:28)

actioman disse:


> Não está o Geiras, mas estou eu e reafirmo, qual a necessidade de repetir tanta imagem!?  Pensem um pouco nos outros que nos visitam e que o companheiro Mário sempre pede para se registarem em eventos de destaque no fórum. Isso para muitos nada significa (têm PC modernos e boas ligações à net), mas muitos outros acedem em condições mais fracas ao fórum e é uma carga desnecessária. Posso aceitar que se destaquem 1 ou 2 fotos, mas repetir assim uma "dose" delas é obra. Ainda que sejam espectaculares e assombrosas!
> 
> Que grande registo Gil! Isso é que foi saraivar!!!!
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, mas a situação de ontem foi diferente 

Exelentes fotos


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 20:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece-me que a zona menos saturada do Algarve é a parte central com zonas com pouco mais de 50mm ou nem isso, por isso a vir chuvada espero que calhe nesta região pois no sitio que tem sido costume (sotavento) acho que já não há capacidade de encaixe.
> Tem caído muita água dos céus de Olhão para lá! É o dilúvio!!! chamem o Noé...




Dizes bem de Olhão para lá porque aqui em Olhão pode-se dizer que pingou durante 10 15 minutos apenas. Agora parou de novo... mas calma, o melhor está para vir, pelo menos assim espero


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Stormm disse:


> Dizes bem de Olhão para lá porque aqui em Olhão pode-se dizer que pingou durante 10 15 minutos apenas. Agora parou de novo... mas calma, o melhor está para vir, pelo menos assim espero



Tem calma vizinho. Que esta noite vamos ter festa. O Aviso Amarelo é a partir das 23 horas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 20:51)

Festa da Grossa...

Água não vai faltar certamente... Aguardemos...








Mas que rica diagonal...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2011 às 21:20)

Portalegre neste momento tem um AA que não deixa passar a célula  Dissipa à entrada mas continua num loop infinito, estagnada.

Sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (13 Mar 2011 às 21:23)

Boas.
Há cerca de 10 minutos caiu uma valente carga de água em Faro... sem palavras.
Sigo com 7mm, vento 5kt (10km/h) de SE (130º), pressão 1001hPa e céu nublado. Temperatura 14ºC


----------



## amando96 (13 Mar 2011 às 21:31)

Começa a pingar moderado/forte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu carregado, com alguns aguaceiros esporadicos, mas de pingas muito grossas...

Edit: chove torrencialmente


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2011 às 21:34)

Há muita instabilidade na atmosfera! As células aparecem quase do nada!
Acredito que a zona critica vai ser mais uma vez o sotavento, e vai ser bastante forte. Está tudo ensopado e os terrenos não vão aguentar tanta água....oxalá me engane... até pode ir quase tudo bater à porta dos nossos vizinhos.

Post edit: A precipitação está a deslocar-se de sul para norte e parece que o barlavento também será bastante atingido, isto avaliando a deslocação da linha de instabilidade


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 21:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Há muita instabilidade na atmosfera! As células aparecem quase do nada!
> Acredito que a zona critica vai ser mais uma vez o sotavento, e vai ser bastante forte. Está tudo ensopado e os terrenos não vão aguentar tanta água....oxalá me engane... até pode ir quase tudo bater à porta dos nossos vizinhos.



Os terrenos estão ensopados, mas acredito que os lençóis freáticos ainda não recuperaram das secas de 2004, 2005, 2007 ou 2009.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

A deslocação da celula vendo pelo radar é de SW para NE por tanto penso que o Sotavento vai ser rei outra vez...

Por aqui a violencia da chuva continua!!! 

Com cada descarga...e parece estar pegada agora..

Trovoada nada...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Aqui por Loulé tudo calmo!

Esta primeira instabilidade que se está formando está mais a leste!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 21:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (16h11)
Temperatura mínima = 9,0 ºC (02h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*Estremoz: Alguma precipitação mas tudo calmo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## amando96 (13 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Por cá os terrenos têm todos os camada de água por cima que escorre montes abaixo, fica-se pelo joelho em lama.
Hoje vi uns quanto deslizamentos de terra, nada de grave, não sei como não houve mais... a chuva por agora parou, rendeu 3.2mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 21:47)

Chegou a rainha da festa... trovoada por aqui... e chuva moderada!!


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo, vamos aguardar ....


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

frederico disse:


> Os terrenos estão ensopados, mas acredito que os lençóis freáticos ainda não recuperaram das secas de 2004, 2005, 2007 ou 2009.



Pois é verdade mas estes quando se sentem apertados jogam tudo cá para fora! O ano passado foi o primeiro ano chuvoso a seguir a essas secas e logo em Dezembro com os primeiros 400mm quase de rajada rebentaram olhos de água que não corriam desde 2001, e na prática os lençóis freáticos estavam o mais baixo, que talvez, alguma vez já estiveram! 
Os lençois freáticos a que te referes talvez sejam os de descarga lenta, e esses talvez não tenham recuperado toda a sua capacidade mas que numa situação de muita precipitação acumulada penso que pouco ou nada contribuem.
Além disso grande parte do sotavento, em particular na zona serrana de onde vêem os riachos é terreno xistoso que tem fraca capacidade de retenção de água.

Aguaceiro fortíssimo neste momento!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 22:00)

V.R.S.A.

Por agora cai uns pingos grossos esporadicos, e relampagos ao longe... o grosso ainda está por chegar...

Se as pequenas celulas já debitam tao violentamente esta quantidade de agua, imagino a principal!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Mar 2011 às 22:09)

Nunca pensei que tivesse sido assim por Évora. Mais a norte não ficou assim.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 22:37)

V.R.S.A.

Tudo calminho por aqui... algum vento de sul!  Onde anda essa festa?! Esta meia hora sem nada já me está a fazer passar!! 

Ceu muito nublado!


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 22:40)

]ToRnAdO[;269652 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Tudo calminho por aqui... algum vento de sul!  Onde anda essa festa?! Esta meia hora sem nada já me está a fazer passar!!
> 
> Ceu muito nublado!



Segundo os modelos o grosso da precipitação cairá entre a meio-noite e a uma da tarde.


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

Entretanto Tavira segue o mês com *102.5 mm*


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

Aqui em Silves o temporal chegou agora mesmo com vento muito forte e chuva torrencial!


----------



## Alturalg (13 Mar 2011 às 22:45)

Boas a todos!

Estou em Silves e tenho-vos a dizer que está a passar uma queda de água e trovoada bastante forte a aproximar-se. Uma coisa fantástica


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

De 5,8mm já passei para *11,4mm *no Sitio das Fontes!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui recomeçam os relampagos vindos do lado do mar... algum vento se faz sentir... continuo aguardar!!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2011 às 22:56)

Em Silves a chuva já abrandou, bem como o vento. Vai chovendo mais fraco agora.


----------



## Happy (13 Mar 2011 às 23:02)

Boas em Portimão começou agora uns relâmpagos fortes. Mas a chuva já esteve mais forte mas parece-me que não vai ser por muito..


----------



## Alturalg (13 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

aqui por Silves só chove. Para já!
Vai informando como vão ficando as coisas em Portimão


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 23:09)

Por aqui choveu fraco durante 5 minutos mas passou logo.
Neste momento não há sinal de relampagos nem de chuva apenas algum vento de Sul, será um sinal de que a festa está perto?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 23:11)

V.R.S.A.

Chove de forma moderada... Nada de relampagos ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui choveu fraco durante 5 minutos mas passou logo.
> Neste momento não há sinal de relampagos nem de chuva apenas algum vento de Sul, será um sinal de que a festa está perto?



Olhando ao radar, acho que esta zona não vai ter nada.  Continuo com uns míseros 6 mm que fiasco.  Em Faro choveu, em Tavira choveu, aqui caiu umas pingas e nada mais.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2011 às 23:21)

De acordo com o radar, parece-me que a parte mais activa já passou. Ainda virá mais alguma chuva, mas em principio será fraca (a não ser que haja alguma intensificação pontual..).

Tenho, assim, um acumulado de *12,4mm *no Sitio das Fontes (às 22h30 era de 5,6mm) e *9,0mm *em Silves (às 22h30 tinha 4,5mm).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Aqui, começou a chover moderadamente, mais 1 mm, levo 7 mm.


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 23:32)

Volta a chover, parece que na minha zona nao vai acontecer nada de especial, alguns aguaceiros dispersos durante a noite mas nao mais que isso, a nao ser que se forme alguma célula mesmo em cima, de resto nao sei.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

O Baixo Alentejo estará a ser o mais atingido neste momento. E em praticamente toda a sua largura. Como o movimento da mancha de precipitação é de S para N, o resto do Alentejo também deverá ser contemplado com boa precipitação, resta saber se continua depois por ai acima em direcção ao Norte.


----------



## Stormm (13 Mar 2011 às 23:46)

Assim nao vale apena ficar acordado, sem sinal de trovoada, apenas a chamada chuva de "molhar parvos" ...


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2011 às 23:54)

O grosso da festa virá de madrugada e de manhã, calma, esta chuva foi só a entrada. 

Acumulação à meia-noite:





Às seis:






Ao meio-dia:






Às seis da tarde:


----------



## Happy (13 Mar 2011 às 23:57)

Por estes lados ficou tudo calmo..


----------



## frederico (14 Mar 2011 às 00:04)

Tavira termina o dia com *22.94 mm*.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Mar 2011 às 00:24)

Évora acabou o dia com 21.3mm.
Temperatura de 8.7ºC


----------



## Stormm (14 Mar 2011 às 00:25)

Despeço-me por hoje com os seguintes dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado
14ºC
Vento 19 km/h SSW.

Vamos ver o que acontece durante a madrugada de domingo e manhã de segunda feira, será que a festa "grossa" só chega mesmo durante a madrugada e inicio de manhã ou nem sequer chega? Vamos ver, até amanhã.


----------



## pax_julia (14 Mar 2011 às 01:03)

Por Beja, chuva moderada. Quanto a trovoada, nem ve-la! 10 graus!


----------



## pax_julia (14 Mar 2011 às 01:06)

Por Beja chuva moderada! Trovoada, nem ve-la! 10 graus!


----------



## frederico (14 Mar 2011 às 01:34)

Tavira vai acumulando, para já 8.12 mm desde a meia-noite. Espero que amanhã ao final da tarde ao ligar o computador veja mais de 30 ou 40 mm na minha cidade


----------



## actioman (14 Mar 2011 às 01:42)

Bem eu confesso que até tenho alguma vergonha em referir os valores da minha precipitação, quando comparados com os vossos... 

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 13,3ºC (16h57)
Temp. Mínima: 8,3ºC (03h50)

Precipitação: 3mm (uma fartura )

Neste momento chegou a chuva, que parece vir a deixar alguma acumulação... Mais que não seja pela extensão da mancha no radar. Amanhã logo vejo.
A temperatura actual é de 9,1ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Mar 2011 às 01:43)

Em Évora chegou agora a chuva. Cai de fraca a moderada, mas ainda é o inicio.
Vamos ver o que a noite e manhã nos reserva.


----------



## frederico (14 Mar 2011 às 01:54)

Actualização:

Tavira segue com 14.41 mm desde a meia-noite 

Boa noite.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Mar 2011 às 02:15)

Deixo aqui mais um vídeo de uma ribeira também na minha zona no Algarve:


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

A madrugada rendeu *4mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *2,5mm *em Silves.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado mas sem chuva. 
A minima da noite foi de *10,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com 12,3ºC e vento fraco de E. Uma referência para a pressão atmosférica, que está nos *996,9 hPa*.


----------



## Manuel Brito (14 Mar 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia.
Acumulados no dia de hoje, 14, 10.4mm. O mês já vai com 85.2mm.
Temperatura presente 13º, chuva fraca, vento 04kt (7km/h). Pressão 0996hPa e existe a presença de cumulonimbus.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2011 às 09:12)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A madrugada rendeu *4mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *2,5mm *em Silves.
> 
> ...



Aí para esses lados não tem chovido nada de jeito! Silves então não leva com nada.

A grande precipitação parece que foi mesmo para Espanha e a trovoada também! Venham lá esses dias de sol agora


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2011 às 09:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Aí para esses lados não tem chovido nada de jeito! Silves então não leva com nada.



É verdade... isto ultimamente não tem chovido muito aqui na zona...é sempre tudo ao lado! Melhores dias virão, espero eu!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mar 2011 às 11:45)

em Serpa ontem chuva moderada de manhã.
esta noite chuva moderada toda a noite, neste momento chuva novamente


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2011 às 12:13)

13.8mm das 10 às 11 em Castro Marim! (dados IM)


----------



## pax_julia (14 Mar 2011 às 12:35)

luis mestre disse:


> EM SERPA ONTEM CHUVA MODERADA TODA A MANHÃ.
> ESTE NOITE CHUVA MODERADA TODA A NOITE E DE MOMENTO CHUVA NOVAMENTE.
> OS DADOS SERÃO DIVULGADOS MAIS LOGO.



E verdade. O mesmo sucedeu em Beja com periodos de vento moderado de leste. De momento nao chove mas o ceu esta bem negro


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Mar 2011 às 12:44)

Évora:
Por aqui desde a meia noite já estão acumulados 20mm!!! Tem chovido moderadamente durante toda a noite a manha.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mar 2011 às 13:31)

sei que em beja tambem foi assim uma vez que estive lá a noite toda


----------



## pax_julia (14 Mar 2011 às 13:36)

Por Beja, depois de se tornar quase noite cai chuva moderada a forte sem trovoada 12,5ºC. Vento quase nulo. 

EDIT: tornou-se noite novamente lol


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2011 às 13:41)

Sigo com 10.6ºC, vento moderado e chuva fraca. *998* hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2011 às 13:47)

Aqui por Lagoa caiu ainda há pouco um valente aguaceiro, mas no Sitio das Fontes não chegou para contabilizar nada. O céu a NW está bem negro.

Sigo com 14,7ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A pressão está nos 997,5 hPa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mar 2011 às 15:03)

chove forte em Serpa


----------



## amando96 (14 Mar 2011 às 15:13)

18.7mm desde a meia-noite, são brás registou 18.5mm.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (14 Mar 2011 às 18:07)

Olá amigos:

Hoje foi a jornada de muita chuva, 72 mm en Huelva ,
e temperatura maxima de 13º.

Incredivle....

Mais informaçao:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2011 às 18:26)

O dia já vai frio com 9.5ºC  Chuvisco, pressão atingiu os 997 hPa, agora em subida: 999 hPa, como consequência disso, vento moderado e frio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mar 2011 às 18:37)

dados de precipitação em Serpa:
ONTEM - 5,5mm
HOJE - 27,3mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

Embora não esteja por Degracia, deixo aqui o resumo de precipitação dos últimos dias:

11 de Março: 4,2 mm
12 de Março: 7,8 mm
13 de Março: 17,6 mm
14 de Março: 11,6 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2011 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. Chuva durante a noite e manhã.

Máxima: 14.7ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC
actual: 12.2ºC

Precipitação: 28 mm

Acumulado do mês: 138 mm


----------



## actioman (14 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

Hoje lá tirei a "barriga de misérias" por aqui e registei até ao momento 21,9mm de  precipitação. Foi todo o dia debaixo de chuva! Ora fraca ora moderada!

Uma imagem que nem sempre se vê:









Neste momento, não chove e tenho 9,4ºC a pressão atmosférica é de 999,7hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2011 às 20:39)

Foi um dia bem invernal  Sigo agora com 8.6ºC e 95% HR, a pressão já se encontra nos 1001 hPa, parece chuviscar e o vento está moderado. Máxima de 10.9ºC, a mínima são os actuais 8.6ºC.

Quero o calor de volta


----------



## frederico (14 Mar 2011 às 20:43)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos:
> 
> Hoje foi a jornada de muita chuva, 72 mm en Huelva ,
> e temperatura maxima de 13º.
> ...



Excelente acumulação 

Digamos que houve duas rondas de precipitação, a primeira durante a madrugada, que afectou essencialmente o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo, e uma segunda ronda, durante parte do dia de hoje, que afectou principalmente a Andaluzia ocidental e o interior do Baixo Alentejo. Se o Algarve tivesse levado com a segunda ronda teria acumulações idênticas às da província de Huelva. 

Agora se em Abril e Maio chover dentro dos valores médios teremos um ano hidrológico na média ou acima da média em toda a região.


----------



## amando96 (14 Mar 2011 às 20:53)

Cheguei a acumular 59mm na sexta, 23mm durante a noite e o resto à tarde, muita chuva.

Essas células que se vê no sat será para chegar a terra? 

sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

baixo alentejo em grande


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (11h21)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,2 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*Chuva abundante, principalmente de madrugada e na parte da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

Sigo com 8.1ºC igualmente e 96% HR. Esta noite já vai ser mais fria, somando o vento que se sente 
Pressão em subida acentuada.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi bem fresquinha, com uma minima de *3,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado, registando-se 11,6ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

Évora:
Por aqui a mínima foi de 3ºC, bem fresquinha comparando as anteriores. 
Actualmente estão 11.3ºC


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2011 às 11:15)

O céu amanheceu praticamente limpo, mas agora já vai ficando parcialmente nublado. Parece que ainda vêm uns aguaceiros

Os malmequeres já vão dando as primeiras flores. 
É o milagre da natureza a acontecer! 
Graças a estas chuvas a Primavera será magnífica por estes lados e dentro de algumas semanas os campos irão transformar-se em alegres tapetes floridos.

O Algarve está à espera de quem o queira visitar e irá brinda-los com toda a sua magnificidade e grandeza!

Ps: Aconselho a todos os visitantes a fazerem o percurso da via Algarvianahttp://http://www.viaalgarviana.org/fichas_mapas.html,
sem dúvida uma experiência a não esquecer


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2011 às 12:03)

em Serpa mínima de 6ºC , agora 16,2ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 12:20)

Por aqui acabou de passar uma pequena célula que não deixou nem uma pinga. O céu continua assim parcialmente nublado, estando a temperatura nos 14,4ºC neste momento. O vento aumentou um pouquinho de intensidade e está de W.



trovoadas disse:


> Ps: Aconselho a todos os visitantes a fazerem o percurso da via Algarviana  http://http://www.viaalgarviana.org/fichas_mapas.html,
> sem dúvida uma experiência a não esquecer



trovoadas, a Via Algarviana é de facto excepcional Aproveito essa dica para recomendar também a visita aqui ao Percurso dos 7 Vales Suspensos, no Litoral de Lagoa. Com a tempo a melhorar, é sempre um óptimo local para visitar!


----------



## Redfish (15 Mar 2011 às 13:35)

Depois do ceu azul td a manhã parece que algo se aproxima a Sul : Surpresa:.

O Radar do IM por norma não engana


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

Neste momento em Serpa 17,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2011 às 18:12)

granizo surpreende Beja esta tarde


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Mar 2011 às 18:17)

luis mestre disse:


> granizo surpreende Beja esta tarde



Células a formarem-se por todos os lados,uma bastante activa a Norte de Evora


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

Chove em serpa


----------



## pax_julia (15 Mar 2011 às 19:08)

Por Beja, ficou de noite mais depressa que o habitual. Celulas por todo o lado, ouvem-se trovoes, mas nao chove! A temperatura mantem-se nuns agradaveis 14 graus. O ceu esta realmente assustador!


----------



## jodecape (15 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 20:47)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!



Grande foto!!Parabéns pelo registo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2011 às 20:56)

Atenção o IM lançou aviso amarelo para Faro e Beja para aguaceiros que podem ser fortes, acompanhados de trovoada e queda de granizo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Linda


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!



Muito boa foto


----------



## Microburst (15 Mar 2011 às 21:03)

Magnífica!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2011 às 21:17)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Eu vi isso de Évora, mas tapado por outras nuvens! Em Évora muita nuvem que provocou alguns aguaceiros e vento moderado. Mais de tarde algumas células, que também tive relatos de Portalegre que houve trovoada mais ao longe.
De volta a Portalegre sigo com 9.3ºC. Mínima de 5.6ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Grande Foto *Jodecape* 

Nesta altura existe uma boa célula entre Beja e Evora.

No Algarve,a Oeste de Faro tambem estao em formaçao células.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Grande foto!! sim senhor!! do melhor!

Por aqui tudo tranquilo, sem vento algum... a ver se tenho sorte hoje!!


----------



## Agreste (15 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

Começa a chover em Faro com alguma intensidade. Chegaram os tais aguaceiros...


----------



## Teles (15 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

Bela foto sim senhor parabéns


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Excelente. Sem palavras.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2011 às 22:35)

Já choveu bem por aqui! 
Agora tudo calmo


----------



## amando96 (15 Mar 2011 às 22:39)

Começa a chuviscar, 9.5ºC, mínima de 6ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2011 às 22:59)

Chove moderado em Olhão.  Já tinha saudades da chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 23:09)

Por cá também já pinga, mas de forma muito fraca ainda.

10,4ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (15h11)
Temperatura mínima = 4,9 ºC (06h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*A tarde de hoje teve muita nebulosidade, com aguaceiros pouco frequentes e dispersos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

Sigo com 8.3ºC e 1011 hPa. Máxima de 14.6ºC e mínima de 5.6ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2011 às 23:21)

Chove moderado agora


----------



## Stormm (15 Mar 2011 às 23:21)

Chuva moderada e relampagos!!! Desta não estava á espera


----------



## actioman (16 Mar 2011 às 02:24)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!    ]



Isso não é uma foto, isso é um poster! 

Que pena não ter passeado por mais locais do Alentejo! Mas o melhor local para ser fotografada é precisamente nessa paisagem rural e verdejante!

A melhor, dentro do género, que por aqui temos!

Parabéns jodecape, memorável!

Obrigado! 

Por aqui o dia foi tranquilo, um contraste total com o dia de ontem. Céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade, mas nada de especial. Só mais ao final da tarde é que vi formações semelhantes a esta (primas bem afastadas da que publicou aqui o colega jodecape).
Como bem disse o spiderVV, é capaz de ter sido visível aqui destas bandas do alto alentejo, mas por entre muito mais nebulosidade e logo sem esse destaque visual! Não houve precipitação. De referir apenas o frio pela manhã e após o pôr do Sol. 

Extremos do dia que acabou:

Temp. Máxima: 15,2°C (14H51)
Temp. Mínima: 5,2ºC (06H56)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2011 às 09:19)

e hoje começa o calor em Serpa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2011 às 11:27)

em Serpa já 18ºC


----------



## Happy (16 Mar 2011 às 12:05)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Parabéns pela foto. Simplesmente perfeita..


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2011 às 13:14)

Depois de uma noite com mais alguma chuva chegou o sol que segundo as previsões será para continuar pelo menos uma semana. As temperaturas essas é que ainda não são muito elevadas mas deverão subir gradulamente para valores em torno dos 20ºc. 
Por agora já estão perto de 17ºc em Faro(aeroporto), dados I.M.

segue com céu pouco nublado, muito sol e vento fraco de norte


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2011 às 13:43)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite em que cairam por cá uns pingos, tendo acumulado *0,4mm * no Sitio das Fontes, e em que a minima foi de *8,4ºC*, a manhã e agora a tarde têm sido de cáu pouco nublado, com a temperatura a chegar aos *19,7ºC *ainda há pouco. O vento está fraco de NW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2011 às 14:09)

em Serpa 20,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2011 às 14:20)

Sigo com 13.7ºC e 59% HR. Vento moderado a forte de NW com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2011 às 18:25)

12.2ºC 69% HR. O céu apresenta-se nublado, nada de chuva e bem podem vir os 20ºC. 

Máxima: 14.5ºC
Mínima: 7.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi de alguma chuva, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mar 2011 às 20:30)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu com algumas nuvens durante todo o dia, alguns aguaceiros durante o inicio de madrugada...

15.1ºC

Max: 18.4ºC

Min: 8.3ºC

Venha um calor para aquecer a alma, e ver as camons mais descobertas..


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2011 às 21:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (04h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2011 às 12:55)

Sigo agora com 17.2ºC e 59% HR.  O RS parece estar a funcionar bem* agora e eu ainda nem o pintei 

*A 59% HR. Se não protegesse não descia muito?


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2011 às 13:20)

céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. 
Manhã fria e despida de sol por aqui mas parece que o sol já vai querendo irromper por entre as cortinas de ferro e brindar-nos com sua luz e seu calor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2011 às 17:00)

Máxima em serpa hoje - 21,2ºc


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2011 às 21:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (13h41)
Temperatura mínima = 7,6 ºC (07h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2011 às 21:46)

O sensor está agora fora do RS, finalmente "em manutenção"  Sigo com 9.9ºC (parece descer rápido sem o RS mas poderá ser do céu limpo ) e 78% HR.
Foi um dia calorento na parte mais baixa da cidade, pelo centro estava uma aragem meio fresca.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2011 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

A noite teve uma minima de *8,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, e o dia amanheceu com o céu limpo e sol a brilhar. Neste momento já estão 17,5ºC, com vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mar 2011 às 13:45)

Neste momento em Serpa 24,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mar 2011 às 15:01)

Neste momento em serpa 25,5ºc


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2011 às 16:17)

Estremoz chegou hoje aos 19,9 ºC



luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em serpa 25,5ºc


Provavelmente um valor um pouco inflacionada (3 ºC/4 ºC) devido ao sítio onde tens a tua estação. Alvalade estava com 22,4 ºC às 15h00, valor máximo das estações do IM. Sugiro que tenhas uma outra estação de referência, de forma a ajustares os teus valores.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

Aqui pello Sitio das Fontes a temperatura já cheou aos *22,3ºC*. Neste momento estou com 22,2ºC.

Está uma tarde bem agradável, o prenúncio de um fim-de-semana com muito sol e com todas as pessoas a virem para a rua (por aqui será até à beira-mar) esticar as pernas!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2011 às 19:02)

A noite começa a refrescar um bocado mas ainda bem amena  17.9ºC e 49% HR. Céu limpo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Mar 2011 às 19:04)

Em Serpa ainda 18,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em serpa 25,5ºc



*25.5ºC*?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

Sigo ainda com 16.6ºC e 53% HR. Dias quentes e noites frescas


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2011 às 21:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,9 ºC (15h35)
Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC (06h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Predomínio de céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado (3/8) por volta do meio-dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,9 ºC* (dia 18); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2011 às 21:46)

Não sei o que isto é, se é microclima ou o raio que seja mas está uma aragem quente e seca na rua e sigo com uns estonteantes 15.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 00:43)

A temperatura desceu a pique nas últimas 4 horas, tenho agora 13.0ºC e 68% HR. Fresquinho!


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2011 às 02:37)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em serpa 25,5ºc



Continuam as condições deficiente de instalação.
O anemometro, com o termómetro incorporado, deveria estar, na pior das hipóteses, no telhado a 1,50m das telhas. Não nunca junto a uma parede.

É que se é para medir a influência do urbanismo na temperatura, então lamento dizer-lhe, mas nem Serpa, nem a Amareleja chegam aos calcanhares do betão e da calçada Lisboeta.

Às 16h da tarde, Alvalade com 30,7ºC.







Quando a máxima em Lisboa, medida nas condições padrão, foi de 20,4ºC.
Em Beja, por exemplo, a máxima foi de 20,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2011 às 11:04)

Ontem, por Degracia Cimeira:

3,6 ºC / 21,0 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 11:10)

Temperaturas bem quentes às 10h no Barlavento Algarvio e costa sul alentejana.O vento de Este a fazer das suas a esta hora.

Aljezur *22°C*
Portimao *21°C*
Sagres *20,7°C*
Faro *20,6°C*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

Com a estação a funcionar devidamente em Degracia Cimeira, uma vez que cheguei ontem cá, reporto os dados de hoje.

A mínima foi hoje de 4,9 ºC.

De momento, 17,8 ºC e 59 % de humidade relativa, no local-padrão de medição, na Davis.


No abrigo de Stevenson, no terraço, os seguintes dados:


19,5 ºC no termómetro de mercúrio
18,5 ºC no termómetro analógico
19,9 ºC no termómetro de mínimas e máximas digital


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2011 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

Mas que belo dia Primaveril está por aqui!
Às 09h já estava a sair de casa para uma caminhada matinal, e já a essa hora o sol aquecia bem. Neste momento sigo com *23,2ºC* no Sitio das Fontes e com tendência a subir. A minima da noite foi de 8,6ºC.

O céu segue limpo e o vento está fraco de ESE, com a humidade nos 42% neste momento.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 12:05)

Continua a subida de temperatura,agora às 11h

Aljezur *23,0°C* (Devera começar a baixar nesta proxima hora)
Portimao *22,6°C*
Castro Marim *21,6°C*
Faro *21,0°C*
Sagres *20,7°C*
Odemira *20,7°C*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 14:18)

em Serpa 27ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 15:00)

Das 13h às 14h nas Emas do IM

Alcacer do Sal *24,6°C*
Alvalade *23,2°C*
Mertola *23,0°C*
Amareleja *22,6°C*

Nas regioes do Litoral o vento sopra fraco de Noroeste enquanto no interior orienta-se no sentido Nordeste/Este tambem fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 15:17)

em Serpa já 27,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2011 às 15:28)

luis mestre disse:


> em Serpa já 27,5ºC





Naturalmente é uma temperatura condicionada pela localização da estação meteorológica (*espaço urbano*) e, portanto, não pode ser considerada ao mesmo nível que as temperaturas registadas, por exemplo pela rede de estações do IM. Serve apenas de referência para comparação com dados da mesma estação de dias anteriores.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 15:57)

Dia de verão completo! Sigo agora com *23.8ºC* e um calorão que nem se pode lá fora. Vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 16:08)

em Serpa 28,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 16:25)

15horas

Alcacer do Sal *24,6°C*
Alvalade *23,8°C*
Amareleja *23,1°C*


----------



## amando96 (19 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

Máxima de 21.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 16:27)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> 15horas
> 
> Alcacer do Sal *24,6°C*
> Alvalade *23,8°C*
> Amareleja *23,1°C*



Bastante quente, vamos aguardar as máximas


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 16:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bastante quente, vamos aguardar as máximas




Ja nao devem subir muito mais.Ja entrou o vento de Noroeste por ai?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2011 às 16:32)

Dia de muito calor por Degracia Cimeira, com 21,8 ºC na minha estação e 34 % de humidade relativa.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.

No abrigo de Stevenson, a humidade já atingiu os 28 %, por estar num local mais baixo e abrigado em relação à Davis.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

Máxima hoje de 28,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

luis mestre disse:


> Máxima hoje de 28,9ºC



Isto vai ser sempre assim? Felizmente desiludi-me, pensei que hoje chegasses aos 30ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ja nao devem subir muito mais.Ja entrou o vento de Noroeste por ai?



Sim claro, aqui nunca falha, foi por volta das 16h30.


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

AnDré disse:


> É que se é para medir a influência do urbanismo na temperatura, então lamento dizer-lhe, mas nem Serpa, nem a Amareleja chegam aos calcanhares do betão e da calçada Lisboeta.



Hoje a mesma estação regista ás mesmas horas que ontem, 34.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

luis mestre disse:


> Máxima hoje de 28,9ºC



Esse valor não será um pouco exagerado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Mar 2011 às 18:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esse valor não será um pouco exagerado.



Muito mesmo...

Por aqui ja andamos de manga curta... até de noite, pois o quente se mantem no ar... mas isto porque estamos no Algarve...

Estou com 23.2Cº ainda por atingir a max... a mais quente do Algarve!! sem nuvens, e sem vento...  Tenho noites até as 00 de 19ºC ... por isso muito bom...


Amanha reporto da minha cidade natal.. Amadora...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 18:15)

Por aqui sigo ainda bem quente com oscilações de temperatura por vezes bem esquisitas. 
22.7ºC e 37% HR. Ainda agora tinha 23.2ºC, e já tinha tido 22.8ºC antes. Tá tudo louco.

Já tenho o RS arranjado 

Edit 18.21: 22.4ºC... refresca.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 18:41)

em Lisboa podem registar-se  34 que ninguém diz nada, mas eu registo 28,4ºC e criticam-me logo


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 18:47)

luis mestre disse:


> em Lisboa podem registar-se  34 que ninguém diz nada, mas eu registo 28,4ºC e criticam-me logo





AnDré disse:


> Continuam as condições deficiente de instalação.
> O anemometro, com o termómetro incorporado, deveria estar, na pior das hipóteses, no telhado a 1,50m das telhas. Não nunca junto a uma parede
> 
> *É que se é para medir a influência do urbanismo na temperatura*, então lamento dizer-lhe, mas nem Serpa, nem a Amareleja chegam aos calcanhares do *betão e da calçada Lisboeta*.




Qual foi a parte em que não percebeste que estas estações do IM estão instaladas somente para testar a influência do urbanismo nas temperaturas ?

A tua estação também está instalada somente para esse fim?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2011 às 18:47)

luis mestre disse:


> em Lisboa podem registar-se  34 que ninguém diz nada, mas eu registo 28,4ºC e criticam-me logo



Não é criticar, apenas achei estranho, em lisboa já é habitual devido ao calor urbano ( predios, ruas, a calçada), onde tens a tua estação?


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não é criticar, apenas achei estranho, em lisboa já é habitual devido ao calor urbano ( predios, ruas, a calçada), onde tens a tua estação?



A uns 5 cm de uma parede e sem qualquer protecção adequada 

Luis Mestre, que idade tem?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

para que lhe interessa saber a minha idade?
e só em Lisboa há calor urbano?


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

luis mestre disse:


> para que lhe interessa saber a minha idade?



Pode ter ainda 10 anos e esse facto justificar a falta de sabedoria nestes casos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

Vá, não queremos discussôes, apenas queremos saber onde está situada a sua estação, para podermos perceber se está num local desprotejido ou não


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 18:58)

já disse inúmeras vezes, vou colocar a imagem no meu blog.podem todos ir ver e comentar

A fotografia está aqui


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

para informação de todos tenho 18 anos


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

luis mestre disse:


> já disse inúmeras vezes, vou colocar a imagem no meu blog.podem todos ir ver e comentar



Este sensor não está nas condições mínimas para garantir valores fiáveis de temperatura. Aliás, está muito longe disso.

Sr. Luís Mestre, depois de tanto esclarecimento, tantos membros terem a paciência de explicar pormenorizadamente como devia proteger o sensor, qual é a parte que ainda não entende?

Portanto das duas uma, ou protege o seu sensor em condições, ou deixa de colocar aqui os valores lidos por ele.

Como moderadores temos que proteger o bom funcionamento do fórum e neste momento temos 2 problemas para resolver:

1º Os seus valores de temperatura colocados no fórum não enriquecem em nada o bom nome deste, bem pelo contrário.

2º As reacções naturais dos outros membros que enchem o tópico de discussões desnecessárias.

Se resolver o primeiro problema, o 2º resolve-se naturalmente. 

Se não resolver, resolvemos nós...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

então dou por encerrada a minha participação neste forum.obrigado a todos os que confiavam nas minhas medições, quanto aos outros eu sei que custa haver com temperaturas mais elevada que as nossas, mas disso ninguém tem culpa,


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2011 às 19:20)

luis mestre disse:


> então dou por encerrada a minha participação neste forum.



Se protegesse o sensor correctamente, conseguia ter dados minimamente correctos, mas é meio teimoso em aceitar as criticas.


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

luis mestre disse:


> então dou por encerrada a minha participação neste forum.



Eu hoje tive uma máxima de 23.9ºC na minha Auriol que se encontra exposta ao sol, exposta ao arejamento total de todos os quadrantes e a sensivelmente 2 metros das telhas. Protegi o sensor com um Radiation Shield feito de pratos cujo já lhe mostrei umas 2 vezes para tentar resolver o seu problema. Ainda não muito satisfeito com a minha máxima de hoje, amanha vou tentar ver o que poderá estar de mal no meu RS, pinta-lo, juntar mais os pratos etc. e só desisto quando o sensor já estiver estragado.

Pelo que percebi, você nem sequer se interessou de mudar o sensor de local (visto que estava praticamente encostado a uma parede). Como quer obter valores minimamente fiáveis se não mostra interesse em tal?

Cumps.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

Não tem possibilidade de o pôr no telhado juntamente com o anemómetro?
Por aqui 18.7ºC  O RS fez pior, não reporto até que isto se resolva.


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

luis mestre disse:


> obrigado a todos os que confiavam nas minhas medições, quanto aos outros eu sei que custa haver com temperaturas mais elevada que as nossas, mas disso ninguém tem culpa,



1º Não atirar a culpa a ninguém é suicidio, pois a único culpado que vejo aqui é você em ateimar que os seus dados estão correctos sem querer saber das sugestões que lhe foram ditas por muitos membros aqui no fórum. Não queira culpar o sensor pois ele foi posto em mãos de uma pessoa pouco interessada nos valores correctos dele.

2º Quem é que daqui confiou nas suas temperaturas? Custa haver temperaturas mais elevadas que as nossas? Mas ainda acha que as suas temperaturas estão correctas? Por Amor de Deus!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

não SpiderVV de momento não, mas obrigado na mesma


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 19:29)

houve quem confiasse


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2011 às 19:31)

mas como disse a minha participação neste forum acaba aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2011 às 19:31)

Olhe Luis Mestre, eu não vou critica-lo só tentar ajudá-lo, tente colocar o seu anemometro num stio mais alto e mais arejado, por exemplo a uns 2 metros a cima do telhado e se possivel construa um RS, vai ver que assim os valores vão ser mais correctos, se não quiser construir um RS compre um termómetro de mercurio e coloque-o á sombra e num local bem arejado.


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 19:33)

luis mestre disse:


> houve quem confiasse



A essas pessoas apenas tenho a dar os meus pêsames, pois foram enganadas.
Em 2 semanas que tive o meu sensor ao sol sem qualquer protecção, *nunca* reportei aqui temperaturas de dia, muito menos máximas. Pois sabia que estavam completamente erradas. Nem mesmo em dias nublados.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2011 às 19:36)

luis mestre disse:


> mas como disse a minha participação neste forum acaba aqui.



Luis mestre, é(s) um membro válido neste fórum. Todos estamos aqui para aprender mais sobre o que nos move: a paixão pela meteorologia.
É com esse espírito que todos estamos aqui e por isso formamos uma comunidade. Mesmo que por vezes algumas críticas nos pareçam "descabidas", elas só nos permitem aperfeiçoar.
Não deixes este espaço pois todos nós somos úteis e todos nós temos algo a dar. *E tu é(s) um deles...*
Cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

tentem ajudar a pessoa, porque eu tambem demorei muito tempo para compreender certas funcionalidades dos aparelhos meteorologicos,e tambem pensava que estava correto mas ao longo do tempo com muitas explicações, llá compreendi


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC
actual: 16.0ºC

Tenham cuidado com a super lua e os lobisomens.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 20:55)

Máxima: 24.3ºC
Mínima: 12.8ºC

Actual: 16.6ºC e 46% HR. a lua podia estar melhor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2011 às 20:55)

Um dia quente e seco por Degracia Cimeira.

Máxima de 21,8 ºC e céu sempre limpo.

De momento, ainda 15,9 ºC e 50 % de humidade.

O vento rodou para ONO, depois de ter estado do quadrante Leste durante a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima: 12.8ºC



Espectacular diferença. Por aqui a mínima foi de 4,9 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

É pois  Nesta estação amadora confirma-se o sucedido no centro da Cidade também com 10.2ºC de mínima (Diferença de 2ºC comparado com aqui...)

Sigo agora com 16.8ºC e 45% HR. Esta zona de Portalegre é quentinha


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2011 às 21:28)

Alandroal: temperatura máxima de 24 ºC; neste momento estão 16 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

15.0ºC e 48% HR nesta noite escaldante 

Extremos de ontem:
*24.3ºC*
*12.8ºC*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mar 2011 às 00:59)

Évora:
Por aqui uma noite espectacular, até sabe bem estar a ver a Lua!! 
Agora com 14ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2011 às 07:43)

V.R.S.A.

11ºC e vento fraco de N ... Dia que promete aquecer por aqui...

----------------------------------

Exmo Sr Luis,

É com pena que deixa de reportar para este forum, em vez de melhorar as condições da sua estação e pedir ajuda para o faze-lo... Serpa tem temps muito interessantes, principalmente de Verão. Tente como já referi, tratar de melhorar a sua estação para que os valores sejam os mais correctos possiveis.

Cump.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mar 2011 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite em que a minima foi de *7,4ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, neste momento já sigo com *23,1ºC*, céu limpo, e vento muito fraco de ESE.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 12:03)

Temperaturas Altas nas regioes do litoral nesta manha,Aljezur lidera como habitualmente.

Aljezur *24,9°C* 
Sines  *22,3°C*
Portimao *21,9°C*
Mertola *21,3°C*



Actualizaçao 12 horas

Aljezur *25,1°C*
Alcacer do Sal *23,9°C*
Odemira *23,0°C*
Castro Verde *22,4°C*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2011 às 13:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de leste, sigo com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mar 2011 às 13:16)

No Sitio das Fontes já tive uns quentinhos *24,2ºC* pelas 11h20, mas entretanto, com o aumento da intensidade do vento, que está de SE, a temperatura diminuiu e está agora nos *21,6ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 14:07)

Actualizaçao 13horas

Aljezur *26,1°C*
Alcacer do Sal *25,1°C*
Amareleja *24,4°C*
Odemira *23,6°C*
Alvalade *23,5°C*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2011 às 17:19)

Máxima de 23,4 ºC por Degracia Cimeira e céu limpo durante toda a manhã e tarde.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

Hoje a máxima em Grândola foi de 26,8ºC e a mínima de sexta feira foi de apenas 4,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia normal com muito sol.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2011 às 20:53)

A partir de amanhã vai haver alguma instabilidade nas regiões do interior centro e sul em especial a partir da tarde.
Parece que podemos ter um inicio de Primavera algo animado em algumas zonas
Esta previsão é apontada pelo IM que indica possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior centro e sul a partir de amanhã e pelo menos até quarta.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 20:54)

trovoadas disse:


> A partir de amanhã vai haver alguma instabilidade nas regiões do interior centro e sul em especial a partir da tarde.
> Parece que podemos ter um inicio de Primavera algo animado em algumas zonas
> Esta previsão é apontada pelo IM que indica possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior centro e sul a partir de amanhã e pelo menos até quarta.


Venham elas que as de calor são brutas(ais) 

18.2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2011 às 20:56)

trovoadas disse:


> A partir de amanhã vai haver alguma instabilidade nas regiões do interior centro e sul em especial a partir da tarde.
> Parece que podemos ter um inicio de Primavera algo animado em algumas zonas
> Esta previsão é apontada pelo IM que indica possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior centro e sul a partir de amanhã e pelo menos até quarta.



Amanhã não me parece, mas a partir de Terça já poderá haver.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2011 às 21:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = *22,8 ºC* (15h09)
Temperatura mínima = 11,3 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*O dia de hoje foi tipicamente primaveril, com sol ao longo de todo o dia e uma temperatura já muito agradável.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *22,8 ºC* (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

Dia de primavera, mais verão com 17.3ºC e a HR em descida 39% agora, apesar de já ter estado nos 38.


----------



## pax_julia (21 Mar 2011 às 15:00)

Continuam as altas temperaturas pelo baixo alentejo, agora com alguma nebolusidade de desenvolvimento vertical. Previsoes apontam para possibilidade de alguma instabilidade para o fim da tarde, a ver vamos se ha alguma festa por aqui.
Edit: 21graus.


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Mar 2011 às 15:04)

Boas

Já se avistam nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Nordeste daqui. A partir de agora sempre a acompanhar. Neste momento 20ºC

Edit: Cumulonimbos à Vista a Nordeste!!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2011 às 16:07)

Estremoz: 20,3 ºC e 1021 hPa; céu muito nublado (4/8), especialmente para sueste, onde se notam já nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical. O ImapWeather assinala descargas na zona de fronteira com a Espanha, na zona de Mourão a Barrancos.



Webcam MeteoRedondo (voltada para norte) 

(Eu estou do outro lado da Serra d`Ossa, que se avista ao fundo da imagem da Webcam; o céu por aqui está como no Redondo)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

Évora:
Hoje a máxima foi de 21.8ºC
Actual de 19.5ºC

Observo nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Este de Évora!! O Radar também mostra a presença de precipitação. 
Mas duvido que cá chegue. O mais certo é dissipar-se.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora:
> Hoje a máxima foi de 21.8ºC
> Actual de 19.5ºC
> 
> ...





E observas bem 

 *36.8mm *de Rate e *5mm* acumulados!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

Kraliv disse:


> E observas bem
> 
> *36.8mm *de Rate e *5mm* acumulados!



De Moscavide vêem-se bem essas nuvens.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2011 às 18:22)

20.6ºC, céu limpo, muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Sul.

Máxima de 22.9ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Mar 2011 às 18:40)

Dissipação total, amanha será melhor


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

Kraliv disse:


> E observas bem
> 
> *36.8mm *de Rate e *5mm* acumulados!



Tarde instável pela Serra d`Ossa e Vila do Redondo 





Imagem às 17h20, tirada a partir de Estremoz


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

Refrescamento massivo em duas horas  17.0ºC e 53% HR. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2011 às 22:27)

A temperatura começa a descer a ritmo rápido de novo. 15.5ºC, 56% HR, 1020 hPa. Céu limpo, infelizmente o calor não vai continuar por muito tempo, o IM amanhã até já prevê chuva...

Extremos:
Máxima 22.9ºC
Mínima 13.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2011 às 22:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,4 ºC (14h32)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (06h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado e instabilidade ao longe.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 00:42)

Mais uma célula a nascer na fronteira perto de Elvas 






E já tem actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2011 às 01:24)

Muitos relâmpagos a sueste de Estremoz neste momento ...


----------



## actioman (22 Mar 2011 às 01:24)

Boas noites!

Fui acordado pela menina! 

Boa chuvada que cai agora e com actividade eléctrica! 

E o céu está parcialmente nublado! 

Se valer a pena volto a dizer alguma coisa! A actividade eléctrica parece querer intensificar-se e a precipitação diminuir 

Pelo radar aquele ponto vermelho deve ter acertado em cheio sobre Badajoz... Veremos se há noticias de lá...


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 01:26)

As células continuam a formar-se e agora já em território nacional. 







Já apresentam uma quantia considerável de Descargas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Mar 2011 às 02:29)

Évora:
Por aqui 10ºC
HR nos 85%
E muito aparato eléctrico a E e SE...
O qual também duvido que cá chegue, deve passar ao lado a dissipar-se, 
(observando o radar)

Já pelo Sat24 penso que cá chegue alguma coisa mas por nova formação durante o decorrer da madrugada. seguindo a trajectória da linha de instabilidade....


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2011 às 06:39)

Noite interessante pelo Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## actioman (22 Mar 2011 às 08:24)

Bom dia, amanheceu com céu parcialmente nublado. Por aqui a trovoada teve uma boa actividade eléctrica, mas apenas caíram uns míseros 0,6mm (que somente merecem destaque pela rapidez com que tudo se processou).

O problema maior para as fotos foi o facto da maioria dos raios serem intra-nuvens e de a trovoada ter passado mesmo por cima do meu posto de observação. Aqui ficam as fotos possíveis:





















Resultado muitos clarões e poucos raios visiveis .





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/trovoada/


A temperatura actual é de 11,7ºC. Uma boa 3ªf pessoal!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Mar 2011 às 09:52)

Trovoada forte em Moura entre as 04:00 e as 05:00. Alguma chuva também, embora nada de excepcional. Agora céu azul.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2011 às 11:41)

actioman disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos possíveis:
> 
> ...
> 
> Resultado muitos clarões e poucos raios visiveis .



Belas fotos actionman!
Antes poucos raios que nenhuns

Por aqui a minima da noite foi de *9,2ºC*, e sigo neste momento com céu pouco nublado, 18,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2011 às 12:20)

De noite relâmpagos  Sigo com 17.7ºC, máxima até agora, céu nublado a pouco nublado com vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2011 às 14:03)

Vento moderado a forte. A temperatura desce a pique, 15.6ºC com o céu totalmente nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2011 às 14:21)

Atenção interior sul, as trovoadas andam aí, o vento de leste vai trazer células até vocês.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2011 às 14:24)

Não espero nada, infelizmente, ainda esta noite teve tudo à minha volta e não tive nada 
A minha estação está indecisa entre 15.6 e 15.7ºC, 56% HR. Vento moderado a forte com rajadas, boring.


----------



## vagas (22 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

Pois bem por aqui céu nublado, apouco alguns choviscos, está na altura de preparar a maquina esperar que elas cheguem

cump´s


----------



## pax_julia (22 Mar 2011 às 17:23)

Por beja a coisa ficou repentinamente preta  tou cercado de celulas desde norte a sul, excepto o quadrante noroeste. Ha cerca de 1 hora caiu um forte aguaceiro! Mas apenas ouvi um trovao!  mas parece prometer  ta mais fresco que ha pouco 15 graus!


----------



## trepkos (22 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

Por aqui a tarde foi marcada por pequenos aguaceiros e céu muito nublado.

Temperaturas a rondar os 20 graus, sai para dar uma volta e só apanhei chuva na nacional 253 sentido Montemor - Alcácer e numa pequena estrada municipal entre São Cristóvão e o Escoural.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas no Castelo.

















E a Barragem dos minutos que já atingiu a sua capacidade máxima.


----------



## pax_julia (22 Mar 2011 às 21:06)

Por Beja, parecia que a tarde ia ser de festa, mas apenas chuva fraca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, com muita nebulosidade a norte, quem está de volta, é a poeira. 

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2011 às 23:17)

Chega o frio desagradável com vento moderado com rajadas, 11.5ºC e 47% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2011 às 23:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (11h18)
Temperatura mínima = 9,7 ºC (06h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou assinalado pelo vento moderado com rajadas, sobretudo nas horas centrais do dia, altura em que o céu ficou muito nublado; descida acentuada de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 18:36)

Já começa o frio com 14.2ºC!  Vento moderado, mostrou-se forte a muito forte nas partes mais altas da cidade de manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2011 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte de leste.

Máxima: 20.7ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC
actual: 14.6ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Mar 2011 às 21:57)

Pequeno aguaceiro por volta das 20:00. Agora ambiente calmo e 12ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2011 às 23:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,4 ºC (14h10)
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (07h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Com tanto vento e frio não há nebulosidade vertical que se desenvolva satisfatoriamente para dar origem a cumulonimbos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

Por aqui ainda 13.2ºC num sobe e desce. Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2011 às 00:06)

V.R.S.A.

É com pena minha que vou deixar de reporat o tempo por aqui... dentro de uma semana!

Vou voltar para a minha terra, Amadora... Por motivos pessoais e profissionais deixarei esta terra...

Ceu coberto e temperatura agradavel, sem vento 14.1ºC ...

Acho que por aqui ficará mais pobre... enfim é a vida!!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 00:08)

]ToRnAdO[;271285 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> É com pena minha que vou deixar de reporat o tempo por aqui... dentro de uma semana!
> 
> ...


 Não tens por lá uma estação e internet?

Temp. subiu nos 13.3ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2011 às 00:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tens por lá uma estação e internet?
> 
> Temp. subiu nos 13.3ºC.



Tenho a que tenho aqui... mas os meus dados vão sofrer alteraçãos devido á massa urbana!! Tipo as Ruemas!!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 00:23)

Por aqui de repente levanta-se vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2011 às 00:36)

luis mestre disse:


> granizo surpreende Beja esta tarde



Granizo em Beja no dia 15/03/2011


celson1965


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Mar 2011 às 03:21)

Évora:
E ponto...
depois de uma normalíssimo
Fui acordado com um trovão bem forte e único... Um aguaceiro que não durou 5 minutos de uma linha que se desloca para Norte...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2011 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,

Hoje está um verdadeiro dia de "suestada" por aqui! Céu parcialmente nublado, humidade nos 77%, muita poeira no ar e vento moderado com rajadas, de SE. 

A temperatura neste momento está nos 19,6ºC, sendo que a minima da noite foi de *9,8ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 12:50)

Trovoada pelas 4 da manhã. Sigo com 19ºC e vento moderado com rajadas o que desce a sensação térmica. Mínima de 11.3ºC (O sensor marou e agora mostra 4.1ºC de mínima )


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mar 2011 às 17:30)

Boas 

por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e vento fraco..estou com 20¤C e parece haver um aguaceiro fraco a Este


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 18:21)

Sigo agora com uns húmidos (59% HR) 18.6ºC. Máxima de 20.4ºC e mínima de 11.3ºC. Céu nublado, mesmo para chover. Ambiente escuro.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2011 às 20:31)

Ainda 15.9ºC e 69% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2011 às 23:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,3 ºC (12h23)
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (07h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Hoje tivemos mais um dia tranquilo, depois de alguns aguaceiros pela madrugada. Subida de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Mar 2011 às 00:20)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu pouco nublado, mas estando a aumentar progressivamente!! Parece que estão em formação celulas a oeste de Sagres com direcção a Este!! Será que vai haver surpresas ? 

Temp_ 13.4ºC


----------



## actioman (25 Mar 2011 às 07:23)

Por aqui amanheceu com o céu muito e uma temperatura de 11,9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

O dia por aqui amanheceu com céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, e com vento fraco de ESE. A minima da noite foi de *12,7ºC* e, neste momento, registo 17,5ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2011 às 18:59)

Hmmm, parece vir para cá  16.6ºC 63% HR, céu meio escuro


----------



## pax_julia (25 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

Por Beja, ceu muito nebulado. Levantou-se de repente um vento moderado de leste mas as nuvens deslocam-se no sentido contrario do vento (efeito engracado). Estao uns agradaveis 17graus.


----------



## actioman (25 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hmmm, parece vir para cá  16.6ºC 63% HR, céu meio escuro



Com a sorte que temos ultimamente, ainda passa é entre Elvas e Portalegre...

Neste momento tenho uma temperatura ainda elevada, apesar de já ser noite, 16,7ºC.

Évora sim, está sempre na linha das trovoadas!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

actioman disse:


> Com a sorte que temos ultimamente, ainda passa é entre Elvas e Portalegre...
> 
> Neste momento tenho uma temperatura ainda elevada, apesar de já ser noite, 16,7ºC.
> 
> Évora sim, está sempre na linha das trovoadas!



Oh oh, não senhor. Na madugada de ontem tivemos trovoada forte, vê o radar pelas 4 da manhã no histórico


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2011 às 19:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hmmm, parece vir para cá  16.6ºC 63% HR, céu meio escuro



Não; é uma situação pontual que deve ter dado um forte aguaceiro, sobretudo nos arredores a sul de Évora (ver imagem radar às 18h40). Deverá estar já a dissipar-se.

Alguma chuva por Estremoz desde as 19h00.

*EDIT: 7,0 mm em Évora (Aeródromo) entre as 18h00 e as 19h00*


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

Como sempre. Já nem digo nada. 
16.2ºC, 65% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2011 às 19:47)

Estremoz: Chuva moderada neste momento  Ainda não ouvi nenhum trovão ...

Não tarda nada e vai também começar a chover em Portalegre ...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2011 às 20:02)

Começa a cair morrinha, 16.2ºC ainda e 69% HR. Deve começar a chover moderado em minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2011 às 21:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,5 ºC (14h17)
Temperatura mínima = 12,1 ºC (04h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Tempo instável com chuva moderada ao início da noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2011 às 21:13)

Max: 19.9ºC
Min: 13.5ºC

Sigo agora com 14.4ºC em descida e 84% HR em subida rápida. Choveu fraco.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Altura:
Por aqui um dia de sol junto a praia e nublado na serra. A orografia muito presentes na condensação, muita humidade presente.


----------



## actioman (25 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

Por aqui ainda acumulei 0,9mm e com algum momento de chuva moderada! 

A temp. actual é de 14,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite em que cairam uns pingos, que acumularam 0,4mm no Sitio das Fontes e 1mm em Silves, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado que está, neste momento, a dispersar.

A minima da noite foi de 11,1ºC e neste momento sigo com 15,9ºC e vento muito fraco de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 12:01)

Dia mais frio com 14,8C e céu nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 13:07)

Vento levanta-se forte de repente com períodos de acalmia moderados com rajadas!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 17:07)

14.8ºC, 69% HR. A máxima já ficou forjada com as abertas apesar de ter aumentado lentamente.  (16.8ºC)
O vento continua moderado a forte, tendo um período de acalmia desde as 13h. 

Ventos máximos nas EM's amadoras:
*Castelo de Vide:* *52.1 km/h*
*Elvas:* *43.9 km/h*
*Cabeço de Mouro:* *40.7 km/h*
*Nisa:* *40.4 km/h*
*Degracia Cimeira:* *30.6 km/h*


----------



## fragoso6 (26 Mar 2011 às 19:57)

Chuva moderada a forte neste momento em castro verde


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Muita chuva com a temperatura a descer a pique  10.0ºC (mínima anterior de 12.3ºC) e 92% HR.

O céu já se encontra limpo depois da passagem da frente.


----------



## belem (26 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muita chuva com a temperatura a descer a pique  10.0ºC (mínima anterior de 12.3ºC) e 92% HR.
> 
> O céu já se encontra limpo depois da passagem da frente.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6qHA-N-7P4



A mudança na direcção da proveniência das massas nebulosas, por volta dos 2.45 m, é espectacular!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Sim, foi a chegada da frente.

9.4ºC  Dia marcado por vento forte e alguma chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2011 às 23:11)

Nevoeiro denso em intensificação. 96% HR


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2011 às 16:21)

Dia aborrecido com alguma chuva. 14.5ºC com máxima de 15.3ºC que se observa nas abertas que por vezes há (). Mínima de 9.2ºC com muito nevoeiro de noite.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (02h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite, por aqui mais um dia de nuvens a passarem e algum frio !!

Olhando ao panorama por estas bandas não choverá nos próximos 15 dias, pelo menos de acordo com os modelos !!
Já dava um jeitinho para regar as plantas !!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2011 às 22:21)

Pode ser que se forme algo  Eu por aqui já estou é farto dela.

11.8ºC, 81% HR. Nada se passa de jeito agora, tudo calmo


----------



## amando96 (27 Mar 2011 às 23:01)

Mínima de 8.7ºC, agora 11.0ºC, ainda choveu um bocado, acumulei 0.2mm hoje, e 0.2mm ontem.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2011 às 17:01)

Boa tarde,

Por auqi o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de WSW. A máxima foi de *19,9ºC*, enquanto que a minima foi fresquinha, com *6,5ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com 19ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

Frio e vento fraco com 12.7ºC e 87% HR. Já choveu fraco, o céu apresenta-se nublado: Durante o pequeno aguaceiro o vento ficou moderado.

Máxima de 15.0ºC
Mínima de 10.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2011 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã, tornando-se pouco nublado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 15.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,4 ºC (15h28)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (06h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Alguma chuva ao final do dia e início da noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2011 às 23:02)

Cai alguma morrinha esporádica, algum nevoeiro. Sensação de frio grande na rua com 11.6ºC e 94% HR.
Venha mas é Abril com calor, mas infelizmente águas mil.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Mar 2011 às 23:42)

Évora, por aqui desde as as 19horas que chove fraquinho com algumas gotas mais grossas. Até agora com 2.2mm já em terra. 0.6 dos quais precipitados pelas 16 horas.

Máxima de 16.1ºC 
Actual de 10.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2011 às 14:19)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui o céu está parcialmente nublado, e o Sol já vai começando a aquecer. A máxima até agora foi de *22,5ºC*, mas neste momento estão 22,3ºC e a subir novamente. A noite foi mais amena que a anterior, com uma minima de *12,4ºC* (praticamente o dobro que a noite anterior).

O vento está a soprar de WNW, fraco a moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2011 às 14:59)

Já chegaram cá as temps amenas  Máxima de 18.1ºC até agora, sigo neste momento com 17.7ºC e 61% HR. Céu pouco nublado e nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2011 às 15:08)

Entretanto, já tive nova máxima para aqui, com *23,6ºC* registados no Sitio das Fontes, às 14h53.


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2011 às 15:41)

Boas tardes pessoal!

Pois é também por aqui confirmo a mudança para um padrão mais quente. A noite foi ainda de chuva, acumulei 2.1mm o que não foi mau de todo quando comparada com os últimos dias .

Neste momento vou com 19,7ºC e algumas nuvens decorativas no céu! 







A norte aparecem algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, mas sem as condições favoráveis rapidamente se "esfumarão"


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2011 às 15:44)

actioman disse:


> A norte aparecem algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, mas sem as condições favoráveis rapidamente se "esfumarão"


As famosas _nuvens do calor_ 

Sigo por aqui com 17.9ºC, agora até me apetecia estar em Elvas


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2011 às 23:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,1 ºC (15h23)
Temperatura mínima (última noite) = 11,4 ºC (07h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*O céu quase limpou e a temperatura desceu de forma moderada nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2011 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

O dia tem sido de céu limpo e sol a brilhar, com a temperatura a registar neste momento o máximo do dia (até agora), com *22,4ºC*. Durante a noite a minima registada foi de *9,0ºC*.

O vento está fraco de NNE.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2011 às 14:18)

A temperatura começa agora a subir bem depressa e húmida  18.5ºC e 65% HR, céu limpo com algumas nuvens passageiras.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2011 às 16:15)

Por cá a temperatura já esteve nos *24,6ºC* (máxima do mês), e neste momento estou com 23,4ºC e 58% de humidade. O vento está fraco de WSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2011 às 18:28)

Máxima de 21.2ºC  Sigo agora com uns bem "amenos" 20.0ºC que sobem e descem e 57% HR. O céu apresenta nuvens agora.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,1 ºC (17h11)
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (07h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,8 ºC (dia 20); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

A noite teve uma minima de *11,6ºC*, e neste momento sigo com céu limpo e sol a brilhar, vento fraco de NE e a temperatura já está nos 17,7ºC. Vamos ver até onde sobe hoje.


----------



## Redfish (31 Mar 2011 às 10:31)

Ao que parece teremos um dia bem primaveril com as temperaturas a chegarem certamente aos 24/26º.

Para já 21º


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2011 às 11:47)

Sigo com uns quentinhos *24,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, neste momento.

PS: As turistas já começam a "saltitar" por aqui!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

Registei há pouco nova máxima para este mês, com *25,2ºC*.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Mar 2011 às 13:50)

Évora:
Com temperatura actual de 21ºC
a mínima ainda foi baixinha, de 10.3ºC (Normal para esta estação)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Mar 2011 às 17:50)

Temperaturas Maximas nas Emas do IM às 15h

Alcacer do Sal *27,4°C*
Alvalade *26,8°C*
Castro Verde *26,4°C*
Amareleja *26,3°C*


----------



## frederico (31 Mar 2011 às 17:51)

Bóia de Faro com 18ºC de temperatura, foz do Guadiana com 20ºC 

Já dá para ir à praia dar um mergulho


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,7 ºC (17h22)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (03h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *23,7 ºC* (dia 31); temp. mínima = 2,7 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

As temperaturas andam malucas em Portalegre, a Cidade a observar 17.9ºC e eu com uns estonteantes 19.6ºC ainda


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2011 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 17.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2011 às 23:22)

19.2ºC e 56% HR. Tudo arde  O IM também ficou no forno desta vez, 18.2ºC e igualmente 56% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Dez 2012 às 16:26)

Peço desculpa por ressuscitar este tópico de seguimento, já com algum tempo.

Mas alguém guardou as imagens de radar do dia 11 de Março de 2011? 
Que apanhe o evento de chuvas intensas referentes ao sotavento algarvio...

Desde já agradecido.


----------

